# Sticky  Restricted Species Lists By State



## susankat

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PDAView Full Version : RESTRICTED SPECIES LISTS BY STATE


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Oddball08-19-2006, 1:02 AM
NOTE: If a species is not listed under state law, it may still be illegal to sell/buy/possess/transfer due to federal law/CITES/Lacey Act/Invasive Species Act, etc.

No lists could be found for the following states:

Alaska
Delaware
District of Columbia
North Dakota
Rhode Island
Vermont
West Virginia
Wisconsin



**some of the links didn't transfer correctly. I'll fix them when I get the chance.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:03 AM
ALABAMA:

Alabama Division of Wildlife and Freshwater Fisheries Regulation 220-2-.26

(1) No person, firm, corporation, partnership, or association shall possess, sell, offer for sale, import, bring or cause to be brought or imported into the State of Alabama any of the following live fish or animals:

Any Walking Catfish or any other fish of the genus Clarias;

Any Piranha or any fish of the genus Serrasalmus;

Any Black Carp of the genus Mylopharyngodon;

Any species of Mongoose;

San Juan Rabbits, Jack Rabbits or any other species of wild rabbit or hare; or

Any of the following from any area outside the state of Alabama: any member of the family Cervidae (to include but not be limited to deer, elk, moose, caribou), species of coyote, species of fox, species of raccoon, species of skunk, wild rodent, or strain of wild turkey, black bear (Ursus Americanus), mountain lion (Felis concolor), bobcat (Felis rufus), Pronghorn Antelope (Antelocapridae), any nondomestic member of the families Suidae (pigs), Tayassuidae (peccaries), or Bovidae (bison, mountain goat, mountain sheep).

No person, firm, corporation, partnership, or association, shall transport within the state, any member of the above-stated species (whether such member originated within or without the state), except for properly licensed game-breeders pursuant to Section 9-11-31, Code of Alabama 1975.

(2) It shall be unlawful to release any tame turkey, or any other turkey, whether wild or tame, into any of the wild areas of this State.

The provisions of this regulation shall not apply to any turkeys kept by any farmer or landowner of this State for normal agricultural purposes or for personal consumption.

(3) Nutria shall not be propagated or released in this State. No person, firm or corporation shall release any Nutria from captivity in this State or propagate any Nutria for the purpose of stocking in the wild of this State.

(4) All species of sturgeon are hereby declared to be protected fish within this State and any person who shall catch a sturgeon shall immediately return it to the waters from whence it came with the least possible harm.

(5) It shall be unlawful for any person, firm, or corporation to possess a species of sturgeon not native to Alabama waters, to introduce such a species of sturgeon to public waters of Alabama, or to offer for sale or import any such non-native sturgeon in Alabama, except by permit from the Commissioner of the Department of Conservation and Natural Resources.

(6) It shall be unlawful to possess, sell, offer for sale, import, or release any of the following fish: Chinese perch (Siniperca spp.), all snakeheads (Channa spp.), all mud carp (Cirrhinus spp.), or blue back herring (Alosa aestivalis).

(7) It shall be unlawful for any person to possess, sell, offer for sale, import, or release any non-indigenous venomous reptile in or into the State of Alabama, except by written permission of a designated employee of the Department of Conservation and Natural Resources authorized by the Director of the Division of Wildlife and Freshwater Fisheries to issue such permits.

(8) Except as authorized by permit issued by the Department prior to the date of this amendment, it shall be unlawful for any person to have in possession any live, protected wild bird or wild animal or live embryo, eggs or sperm of these protected wild birds or animals. "Possession'' in this section does not include deer restricted by natural or man made barriers as long as the deer remain wild and are not subject to management practices of domesticated animals.

(9) The provisions of this regulation shall not apply to the exceptions provided for in Section 9-2-13(cool.gif, Code of Alabama 1975. Accredited educational facilities, research facilities, and permitted rehabilitation facilities shall be exempt from this regulation through the written permission of the Director of the Division of Wildlife and Freshwater Fisheries or his designee.

Additional wildlife species with restrictions can be found in Regulation 220-2-.96 (vertebrates) and in Regulation 220-2-.98 (invertebrates).

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:03 AM
ARIZONA:

The Arizona Game and Fish Commission regulations prohibit the possession of the following "restricted live wildlife" fish species without a special license or exemption:

1. American graling, the species Thymallus arctius.
2. Bass, all species of the family Serranidae.
3. Bighead carp, the species Aristichthys nobilis.
4. Bony tongue, the species Arapaima gigas.
5. Bowfin, the species Amia calva.
6. Catfish, all species of the family Ictaluridae.
7. Crucian carp, the species Carassius carassius.
8. Electric catfish, the species Malapterus electricus.
9. Electric eel, the species Electrophorus electricus.
10. European whitefish or ide, the species Leuciscus idus and Idus idus.
11. Freshwater drum, the species Aplodinotus grunniens.
12. Freshwater stingray, all species of the family Potamotrygonidae.
13. Gars, all species of the family Lepisosteidae.
14. Goldeye, all species of the family Hiodontidae.
15. Herring, all species of the family Clupeidae.
16. Indian carp, all of the species Catla catla, Cirrhina mrigala, and Labeo rohita.
17. Lampreys, all speice sof the family Petromyzontidae.
18. Mooneye, all species of the family Hiodontidae.
19. Nile perch, all species of the genus Lates.
20. Pike, all species of the family Esocidae.
21. Pike topminnow, the species Belonesox belizanus.
22. Piranha, all species of the genera Serrasalmus, Serrasalmo, Phygocentrus, Teddyella, Rooseveltiella, and Pygopristis.
23. Shad, all species of the family Clupeidae except threadfin shad, species Dorosoma petenense.
24. Sharks, all species, both marine and freshwater, of the orders Hexanchiformes, Heterodontiformes, Squaliformes, Pristiophoriformes, Squatiniformes, Orectolobiformes, Lamniformes, and Carcharhiniformes.
25. Silver carp, the species Hypopthalmicthys molitrix.
26. Snakehead, all species of the family Ophicephalidae.
27. South American parasitic catfish, all species of the family Trichomycteridae and Cetopsidae.
28. Sunfish, all species of the family Centrarchidae.
29. Tetras, all species of the genus Astyanyx.
30. Tiger fish, the species Hoplias malabaricus.
31. Trout, all species of the family Salmonidae.
32. White amur, the species Ctenopharyngodon idellus.
33. Walking catfish, all species of the family Clariidae.
34. Walleye, the species Stizostedion vitreum.
35. White perch, the species Morone americanus.
36. Yellow perch, the species Perca flavescens.
37. Rudd, the species Scardinius erythropthalmus.

Source: Arizona Game and Fish Commission Regulations R12-4-406(F). The relevant text can be found on page 111 of the following pdf document:
http://www.azgfd.com/pdfs/inside_azgfd/all_azgfd_laws.pdf

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:04 AM
ARKANSAS:

Controlled under state code and permit program. It shall be unlawful to place silver carp, black carp, or bighead carp into any body of water where ingress into public waters of said fish is not entirely blocked. It is unlawful to engage in the rearing or sale of non-native fish species without first being registered in writing as a vendor of said species with the Director of the Arkansas Game and Fish Commission.

Walking catfish
Stickleback
Mexican banded tetra
Piranha
These prohibited species may be possessed for display and educational purposes with a written permit from the Arkansas Game and Fish Commission. A list of known and approved non-native fish is maintained by the state, and fish intended strictly for aquarium hobbyist trade is excluded from any of these regulations.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:04 AM
CALIFORNIA:

Prohibited fish species -- illegal to import, transport, or possess live specimens w/o a permit

(4) Class Agnatha - Jawless Fishes

(A) Family Petromyzontidae - Lampreys All nonnative species (D).

(5) Class Osteichthyes - Bony Fishes

(A) Family Percichthyidae - Temperate Basses

1. The species Morone americana (White perch) (D).

2. The species Morone chrysops (White bass) (D).

(B ) Family Clupeidae - Herrings Dorosoma cepedianum (Gizzard shad) (D).

(C ) Family Sciaenidae - Drums Aplodinotus grunniens (freshwater drum) (D).

(D) Family Characidae - Characins

1. Astyanax fasciatus (Banded tetra) (D).

2. All species of the genera Serrasalmus, Serrasalmo, Pygocentrus, Taddyella, Rooseveltiella, and Pygopristis (Piranhas) (D).

3. Hoplias malabaricus (Tiger fish) (D).

(E) Family Salmonidae - Trouts Salmo salar (Atlantic salmon) - Restricted in the Smith River watershed (D).

(F) Family Lepisosteidae - Gars All species (D).

(G) Family Amiidae - Bowfins All species (D).

(H) Family Poeciliidae - Livebearers Belonesox belizanus (Pike killifish) (D).

(I) Family Channidae - Snakeheads All species (D).

(J) Family Cyprinidae - Carps and Minnows

1. Leuciscus idus (ide) (D).

2. Ctenopharyngodon idellus (Grass carp) (D), except that permits may be issued to a person, organization or agency for possession of triploid grass carp, under conditions set forth in Section 238.6.

3. Hypophthalmichthys molitrix (Silver carp) (D).

4. Aristichthys nobilis (Bighead carp) (D).

(K) Family Trichomycteridae (Pygidiidae) - Parasitic Catfishes. All species (D).

(L) Family Cetopsidae - Whalelike Catfishes. All species (D).

(M) Family Clariidae - Labyrinth Catfishes All species of the genera Clarias, Dinotopterus, and Heterobranchus (D).

(N) Family Heteropneustidae (Saccobranchidae) - Airsac Catfishes All species (D).

(O) Family Cichlidae - Cichlids

1. Tilapia sparrmani (Banded Tilapia) (D).

2. Tilapia zilli (Redbelly tilapia) (D), except permits may be issued to a person or agency for importation, transportation, or possession in the counties of San Bernardino, Los Angeles, Orange, Riverside, San Diego, and Imperial.

3. Tilapia aurea (Blue tilapia) (D).

4. Tilapia nilotica (Nile tilapia) (D).

(P) Family Anguillidae - Freshwater Eels. All species of genus Anguilla (D).

(Q) Family Esocidae - Pikes all species (D).

(R ) Family Percidae - Perches

1. Perca flavescens (Yellow perch) (D).

2. Stizostedion vitreum (Walleye) (D).

(S) Family Catostomidae - Suckers All members of the genus Ictiobus (Buffalos) (D).

(T) Family Cyprinodontidae - Killifishes Cyprinodon variegatus (Sheepshead minnow) (D).

(6) Class Elasmobranchiomorphi - Cartilaginous Fishes

(A) Family Carcharhinidae - Requiem Sharks All species of genus Carcharhinus (Freshwater sharks) (D).

(B ) Family Potamotrygonidae - River stingrays All species (D).


Source: California Code of Regulations, title 14, section 671. These regulations are promulgated by the California Fish and Game Commission pursuant to statutory authority set forth in the California Fish and Game Code. (There's a statutory list too, but the one from the regulations is more complete. The statutes only contain the original list, whereas the regulations also include all species added by the Commission.)

You can also see the entire list of prohibited animals for California at the following link:

Restricted Animals Of California

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:06 AM
COLORADO: Found by pwmin:

aquatic species excerpt:
#012 – POSSESSION OF AQUATIC WILDLIFE
A. Except as provided in these regulations or authorized by the Division of Wildlife or under Title
33 or Title 35 C.R.S., it shall be unlawful for any person to possess any live native or
nonnative aquatic wildlife in Colorado.
21
B. No person shall, at any time, have in possession or under their control any wildlife caught,
taken or killed outside of this state which were caught, taken or killed at a time, in a manner,
for a purpose, or in any other respect which is prohibited by the laws of the state, territory or
country in which the same were caught, taken or killed; or which were shipped out of said
state, territory or country in violation of the laws thereof.
C. Except as provided herein, the possession of the following species, their hybrids or viable
gametes is prohibited:
1. Bowfins: Amiidae.
2. Carp of the following genera: Aristichthys (including but not limited to bighead carp,
Aristichthys nobilis); Catla (including but not limited to catla, Catla catla); Catlocarpio
(including but not limited to giant barb, Catlocarpio siamensis); Carrassius; Cirrhinus
(including but not limited to mrigal, Cirrhinus cirrhosis); Cyprinus; Hypophthalmichthys
(including but not limited to silver carp, Hypophthalmichthys molitrix, and largescale silver
carp, Hypophthalmichthys harmandi); Labeo (including but not limited to rohu, Labeo
rohita; Mylopharyngodon (including but not limited to black carp, Mylopharyngodon
piceus); and Tor (including but not limited to mahseers). However, grass carp,
Ctenopharyngodon idella, and common carp, including koi, Cyprinus carpio carpio, and
goldfish, Carrassius auratus, may be possessed as otherwise provided for in these
regulations.
3. Catfish, Walking: Clarias batrachus.
4. Crayfish, Rusty: Orconectes rusticus.
5. Eel, Asian Swamp: Monopterus albus.
6. Frog, Green: Rana clamitans .
7. Gars: Lepisosteidae - All species.
8. Gobies: Gobiidae.
9. Mussel, Quagga: Dreissena bugensis.
10. Mussel, Zebra: Dreissena polymorpha.
11. New Zealand mudsnail: Potamopyrgus antipodarum.
12. Perch, White: Morone americana.
13. Piranha: Including members of the genera Serrasalmus and Pygocentrus.
14. Rudd: Scardinius erythrophthalmus.
15. Ruffe, Eurasian: Gymnocephalus cernuus.
16. Snakeheads or murrels: Members of the genera Channa, Parachanna and Ophicephalus
17. Sticklebacks: Members of the genera Apeltes, Aulorhynchus, Gasterosteus and
Pungitius.
18. Tilapia: All species.
However, blue tilapia (Oreochromis aurea), Mozambique tilapia (Oreochromis
mossambica), Nile tilapia (Tilapia nilotica), and their hybrids may be imported and
possessed for fish culture and educational purposes, provided the fish and their progeny
are held in facilities screened or otherwise designed to prevent their escape and are not
otherwise released into waters of the state. Screen mesh size shall be no larger than 1/4"
diameter. For the purposes of this regulation, “fish culture” means the raising of fish for
sale as food or for export, by a licensed aquaculturist, and “educational purposes” means
the raising of fish by educational facilities or for public display in public aquaria, zoos, or
other similar facilities.
19. Trahira:Hoplias malabaricus.
20. Water Fleas, Fish Hook and Spiny: Cercopagis pengoi, Bythotrephes lomgimanus, and
Daphnia lumholtzii.
Possession of the above species may be authorized as provided by Chapter 13 of these
regulations (“Possession of Wildlife, Scientific Collecting and Special Licenses”) or Title 35,
Article 80, C.R.S. (“Pet Animal Care and Facilities Act”), or as pets in private aquaria.
However, release of any of the above species into waters of the state is prohibited.
22
D. No person shall import, transport, possess, or release any aquatic nuisance species (ANS)
except as authorized by the Division of Wildlife or permit issued under Title 35 C.R.S.
E. Any species on the prohibited list in #012(C) that escapes the owner’s or guardian’s control
will be deemed to be detrimental to native wildlife and can be removed from the wild by the
Division of Wildlife as per these Regulations.
#013 - RELEASE OF AQUATIC WILDLIFE
A. Except as provided herein, it shall be unlawful for any person to release any native or
nonnative aquatic wildlife in Colorado.
B. Except as otherwise restricted by these regulations, and provided a person possesses the
appropriate stocking permit, letter of authorization or commercial or private lake license, the
following species are authorized for release in the drainages indicated:
1. All drainages statewide – rainbow (Oncorhynchus mykiss), brook (Salvelinus fontinalis),
brown (Salmo trutta), and cutthroat trout (Oncorhynchus clarki), and their hybrids, crappie
(Pomoxis nigromaculatus) and (Pomoxis annularis), fathead minnow (Pimephales
promelas), bluegill (Lepomis macrochirus), channel catfish (Ictalurus punctatus),
largemouth (Micropterus salmoides)and smallmouth bass (Micropterus dolomeiui), green
sunfish (Lepomis cyanellus) and grass carp (Ctenopharingodon idella).
2. All drainages statewide, except for salmonid habitat – walleye (Sander vitreum), gizzard
shad (Dorosoma cepedianum), yellow perch (Perca flavescens), and wipers (Morone
chrysops X Morone saxatilus).
C. Owners or lessees of property may release or otherwise provide for or allow the release of
any of the above species of fish into waters of the state (flowing or standing) located on
property they own or lease provided they have obtained a stocking permit, or a commercial or
private lake license from the Division, or if such activities are performed by a Colorado
permitted aquaculture facility or licensed aquatic wildlife importer, unless the person is exempt
under Chapter 12, to release such fish. Stocking permits and lake licenses will be approved
or denied based on compliance with all other applicable regulations and a determination by
the Division that such stocking will not otherwise negatively impact management of the state’s
wildlife resources in the water under consideration.
D. Licensed aquaculturists may release any of the above species of fish into waters of the state
(flowing or standing), upon receipt of an annual letter of authorization from the Division to be
sent upon issuance or renewal of the aquaculture license, provided that such release is in
accordance with the provisions of regulations #011, #012 , #013 and #014, and provided that
aquaculturists submit an annual report on a form provided by the Division, containing
information regarding the facility of origin, date, species, size, number and stocking location of
all fish released by the aquaculturist in the previous calendar year. Provided further, however,
that the stocking of non-salmonid species at elevations below 6500 feet in the Upper Colorado
River Basin, or northern pike, or tiger muskies, or prohibited species, anywhere in the state, or
salmonid species in the mainstem of the Colorado River below Windy Gap Reservoir
downstream to the confluence with the Williams Fork River, or any fish in native cutthroat
waters, is allowed only if the owner or lessee of the property first obtains a stocking permit, or
private or commercial lake license, for that purpose from the Division.
1. The waters identified in Appendix C, including the upstream tributaries and drainages, are
designated as stocking restricted cutthroat trout waters. Maps and a copy of Appendix C
will be provided to all salmonid fish production facilities and with each salmonid
importation permit issued by the Division.
23
E. Except as otherwise provided in these regulations for the Upper Colorado River Basin below
6500' elevation, diploid or triploid grass carp may be released into waters of the state in
accordance with the following restrictions:
1. All shipments of triploid grass carp must be accompanied by a copy of the original
certificate of triploidy issued by the U S Fish and Wildlife Service for that lot of fish.
a. Aquaculture facilities which do not hold diploid grass carp and which have been
designated by the Dept. of Agriculture on their aquaculture permits for grass carp as
"triploid grass carp only" facilities may hold triploid grass carp over from year to year
and release these fish in triploid waters. The triploidy certificate will be accepted for
the lot until all fish have been released.
b. The triploid certificate for triploid grass carp held in aquaculture facilities which hold
both diploid and triploid fish will be accepted until the end of the calendar year. If
stocked after that date, the fish must be stocked as diploid grass carp. Triploid grass
carp acquired after January 1 of each year must have a new triploidy certificate for
each lot of fish.
c. Diploid grass carp can only be held in facilities on the east slope. If triploid grass carp
are held in the same aquaculture facility prior to release, they must be held in
containers separate and distinct from those holding diploid grass carp. When diploid
and triploid grass carp are held in separate cages in the same raceway, any fish
which escapes from a cage will be considered a diploid.
d. Diploid grass carp may be transported through the west slope (west of the Continental
Divide and in the Rio Grande Basin) only when the destination is on the eastern slope
or in another state.
2. Diploid or triploid grass carp may be released into standing water or irrigation ditches east
of the Continental Divide, except in the Rio Grande Basin.
3. West of the Continental Divide and in the Rio Grande Basin:
a. Only certified triploid grass carp may be released into standing waters and must be at
least eight inches in length at the time they are released.
b. Such waters must be screened prior to stocking to prevent escape of fish. All screens
shall be maintained so as to prevent such escape, and at least one measurement of
the gap size shall not exceed one & one-quarter (1 1/4) inch. All such screens may be
inspected on an annual basis by the Division or its designated representative.
c. The stocking location of all grass carp released in the above waters must be reported
to the Division, on forms provided by the Division, within thirty (30) days of release.
d. Grass carp to be held in aquaculture facilities west of the Continental Divide and in
the Rio Grande Basin must be a minimum of 8" in length at the time they are placed in
the facility. Any undersized fish that are inadvertently present in a shipment must be
removed or handled in a manner to ensure that such fish cannot escape from the
facility.
F. Upper Colorado River Basin
1. Within the Upper Colorado River Basin, and except as provided herein, no person shall
release any species or subspecies of fish below 6500 feet in elevation which did not
originate naturally, either presently or historically, in Colorado.
24
a. Channel catfish and fathead minnow may be released into ponds, lakes and
reservoirs below 6500' in elevation, except in critical habitat, provided the receiving
water is isolated or its outlet(s) are screened prior to stocking to prevent escape of
fish or their progeny.
b. Mosquitofish (Gambusia affinis) may be released into ponds, lake and reservoirs
below 6500' in elevation but above the 50 year floodplain of those river reaches
defined as critical habitat, provided the receiving water is isolated, or its outlet(s) are
screened prior to stocking to prevent escape of fish or their progeny.
c. Certified triploid grass carp at least 8 inches in length, bluegill, black crappie, and
largemouth bass may be released into ponds, lake and reservoirs below 6500' in
elevation, including waters located within the 50 year floodplain of those river reaches
defined as critical habitat, provided the receiving water is isolated or its outlet (s) are
screened prior to stocking to prevent the escape of fish or their progeny. Provided
further, that all ponds, lakes or reservoirs within the 50 year floodplain must have an
existing, modified or constructed dike meeting standards sufficient to resist at least
the 50 year flood. Minimum dike standards include the following:
1. The dike must be designed and constructed in accordance with recognized and
accepted engineering practices;
2. The dike must be capable of withstanding the hydrodynamic and hydrostatic
forces, and the effects of buoyancy associated with a 50 year flood.
3. The dike must be five feet above the ordinary high water line (OHWL).
All dikes must be certified in writing as meeting these standards by a qualified
engineer, prior to stocking. The report shall be submitted to the Division of
Wildlife and shall include a consideration of depth and duration of flooding,
floodplain elevation, dike geometry, dike and foundation materials, dike
compaction, penetrations, and other factors affecting penetrations, localized river
channel constrictions and conditions, and any other factors that may affect the
ability of the dike to withstand flood events.
2. Salmonids may be released within the Upper Colorado River Basin except in those river
reaches defined as critical habitat.
3. Smallmouth bass, northern pike (Esox lucius), and tiger muskie (Esox lucius X Esox
masquinongy) may be released except in critical habitat, within the Upper Colorado River
Basin, and then only if:
a. The fish are acquired within the basin from an existing population below 6500' in
elevation; and
b. The receiving water already contains the species and is isolated or its outlets are
screened to prevent the escape of the fish or their progeny.
All such relocations of fish must be authorized in advance and in writing by the Division.
4. All ponds, lakes or reservoirs within the Upper Colorado River Basin which require, or rely
upon, dikes or screens to prevent the escape of stocked fish and their progeny will be
inspected on an annual basis by the Division or its designated representative. All dikes
and screens shall be maintained to prevent the escape of fish and their progeny.
Whenever screens are required, at least one measurement of the gap size shall not
exceed one-quarter (1/4) inch.
25
G. Release of aquatic wildlife must comply with all applicable regulations including but not limited
to the restrictions in #011, #012, and #014 of these regulations.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:07 AM
CONNECTICUT:

In Connecticut, a permit from the Department of Environmental Protection is
required for the importation into the state of any live fish or live fish eggs,
except for common aquarium species. Here's the text of the regulations
concerning common aquarium species (note that the importation or possession of
piranha and walking catfish is prohibited):

Section 26-55-1(h) of the Regulations of Connecticut State Agencies (RCSA):
(h) No permit shall be required to import, live common aquarium species. The
importation or possession of piranha of the subfamily: Serrasalminae, genera
Serrasalmus, Serrasalmo, Pygocentrus, Teddyella, Rooseveltiella, and Pygopristus
and walking catfish of the family Clariidae, genera Clarias, Heteropneustes,
Dinotoplerus and Heterobranchus is prohibited except that the Commissioner may
at his discretion issue permits for the importation and possession, when it is
in the public interest, for public display purposes, of single specimens of
piranha and walking catfish. Such possession permits shall be issued for a
calendar year and the applicant must request renewal of said permit prior to
December thirty-first of the year said permit is in effect. Renewal of said
permit shall be at the discretion of the Commissioner. Such permittee shall
report annually to the Commissioner during the month of December on the status
and health of the specimen for which said permit is issued, except that in the
case of death of said specimen the permittee shall report same to the
Commissioner within seven days.

Possesion or importation of a number of species (and groups of species) is
prohibited, below is the current list of prohibited fish (text from Sec.
26-55-1(i) of the RCSA):

(i) Live fish or live fish eggs of the following species, genera or families may
not be imported in to the state or possessed:
(1) Bowfin (Amia calva);
(2) Gars (Lepisosteidae spp.);
(3) Gizzard shad (Dorosoma cepedianum)
(4) White bass (Morone chrysops),
(5) Freshwater drum (Aplodinotus grunniens);
(6) Snail carp or Black carp (Mylopharyngodon piceus);
(7) Silver carp (Hypophthalmicthys molitrix);
(8) Big Head carp (Aristichthys nobilis);
(9) Tench (Tinca tinca);
(10) Rohu (Labeo rohita);
(11) Calbasu (Labeo calbasa)
(12) Catla (Catla catla);
(13) Mrigal (Cirrhina mrigala);
(14) Mahseer (Tor tor);
(15) Crucian carp (Carassius carassius);
(16) Rudd (Scardinius erythrophthalmus);
(17) European whitefish, Orfe or Ide (Leuciscus idus);
(18) Any species of fish whose importation into the United States is prohibited;
(19) Any species of fish designated rare, threatened or endangered;
(20) Any species of fish which the Commissioner determines is potentially
dangerous to humans, established species of fish or established aquatic plants;
(21) Snakehead (including all members of the genus Channa and Parachanna or
their generic synonyms of Bostrychoides, Ophicephalus, Ophiocephalus, and
Parophiocephalus).

Also, this past summer, the importation and/or possession of live fish or live
eggs of all forms of sturgeon (family Acipenseridae) including "sterlet" was
prohibited. It was determined that a potential threat to Atlantic sturgeon and
the federally endangered shortnose sturgeon existed due to competition,
hybridization and disease transmission should other sturgeon be introduced to
Connecticut waters.

Please note that the introduction/liberation/stocking of any species of fish
into CT waters is also prohibited without a permit from the Department of
Environmental Protection (DEP) and that the use of, or sale of common carp
(Cyprinus carpio) and goldfish for use as bait is also prohibited.

Also, there
are a number of aquatic plants (some of which may be popular in the aquarium and
water garden trades) whose possession, transportation, sale, cultivation and/or
distribution is currently prohibited in Connecticut:
Curly leaved pondweed (Potamogeton crispus)
Fanwort (Cabomba caroliniana)
Eurasian water-milfoil (Myriophyllum spicatum)
Variable water milfoil (Myriophyllum heterophyllum)
Parrotfeather (Myriophyllum aquaticum)
Water chestnut (Trapa natans)
Egeria (Egeria densa), also called "Brazilian elodea".
Hydrilla (Hydrilla verticillata)
Common reed (Phragmites australis)
Purple loosestrife (Lythrum salicaria)
Pond water-starwort (Callitriche stagnalis)
Brittle water-nymph (Najas minor)
American water lotus (Nelumbo lutea)
Yellow floating heart (Nymphoides peltata)
Giant salvinia (Salvinia molesta)
Yellow iris (Iris pseudacorus)
Water lettuce (Pistia stratiotes)
Onerow yellowcress (Rorippa microphylla)
Watercress (Rorippa nasturium-aquatticum-*except for watercress without
reproductive structures sold for human consumption

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:09 AM
FLORIDA:

Prohibited Fish

Electric Catfish
African Tigerfish
Airbreathing Catfish
Parasitic Catfish
Electric Eel
Lampreys
Piranha
Snakeheads
Tilapias
Trahiras
Airsac Catfish
Green Sunfish
Australian Crayfish
Zebra Mussel
Mitten Crab

Restricted fish

Bighead Carp
Bony-tongue fish
Dorados
FW stingrays
Grass Carp
Nile Perches
Silver Carp
Snail/Black Carp
Tilapia
Walking Catfish
Redclaw Crayfish
Blue Catfish
Red Swamp Crayfish

To protect and conserve Florida's natural aquatic resources and help ensure public safety, the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission (FWC) prohibits (see Prohibited fishes) or restricts (see list above) certain non-native fishes and aquatic fauna. Moreover, no person shall allow or permit any freshwater aquatic organism not native to the state to remain in the waters of any pond which is not maintained or operated for the production of such non-native species.

The FWC uses well-defined criteria to determine where a species should appear on the list. The most current list is available by checking the statutes (See 68A-23.008). Species that were included on the list as of July 2003 are described on this page. In general, prohibited non-native aquatic species, listed in red in the link box above, may not be imported, sold, possessed or transported in Florida. Very limited exceptions are made by permit for viewing at large public aquaria or for research, provided Commission-approved maximum security requirements are met. No exceptions are made for certain prohibited species, such as piranha. Research permits for prohibited aquatic species are also very stringent.
Restricted non-native aquatic species, listed in brown in the link box above, may only be possessed under permit from the executive director. Prior to the issuance of such permit, the facilities where the restricted aquatic species are to be kept and waters where their use is intended may be inspected by Commission personnel to assure that adequate safeguards exist to prevent escape or accidental release into the waters of the state.
Note that much of the information on this page was taken from Fish base and "Living Fishes of the World," by Herald, or from the "Identification Guide to the Restricted and Prohibited Exotic Fishes," which was edited by Lt. Tom Quinn for FWC.

Link: Floridafisheries.com

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:09 AM
GEORGIA:

"Keeping Georgia Wildlife as Pets
Exotic Animals
The animals listed below are examples of the exotic species regulated under Georgia Law. The Department should be consulted before any exotic animals which are not normally domesticated are acquired. Hybrids or crosses between any combination of domestic animals, wildlife, or regulated wild animals and all subsequent generations are regulated in Georgia and may not be held without a license.

Banded tetra
Piranha; all species
Grass, Silver and Bighead carp
Air-breathing catfishes; all species
Parasitic catfishes; all species
Giant walking catfishes; all species
Snakeheads; all species of genera Ophicephalus and Channa
Fresh-water stingray; all species"

See Also:

27-1-1.

This title shall be known and may be cited as the 'Game and Fish Code'.

27-5-5.
( a ) The following animals are considered to be inherently dangerous to human beings and are subject to the license or permit insurance requirements provided for in subsection ( f ) of Code Section 27-5-4

( 3 ) Class Osteichthyes:
( A ) Order Cypriniformes (Suborder Characoidei) : Family Characidae (tetra, piranha): Genera Serrasalmus, Serrasalmo, Pygocentrus, Taddyella, Rooseveltiella, Pygopristis (piranhas) - All species;
( B ) Order Siluriformes: Family Trichomycteridae (parasitic catfishes) : Genera Vandellia (candiru) and Urinophilus; and
( C ) Class Chondrichthyes (cartilaginous fish) : Order Rajiformes : Family Potamotrygonidae (freshwater stingray) - All species

( b ) Except as provided in this Code section, a license or permit is required for the following wild animals and any others as specified by regulation of the board:

( 4 ) Class Osteichthyes (bony fish)
( A ) Order Cypriniformes (Suborder Characoidei): Family Characidae (tetra, piranha) :
( i ) Astynax faciatus (banded tetra);
( ii ) Genera Serrasalmus, Serrasalmo, Pygocentrus, Taddyella, Rooseveltia, Pygopristis (piranhas) - All species:

( B ) Order Cypriniformes (Suborder Cyprinoidei) Family Cyprinidae (carp, grass carp, orfe, etc.)
( i ) Ctenopharyngodon idella (grass carp);
( ii ) Hypophthalmichthys molitrix ( silver carp);
( iii ) Aristichthys nobilis (bighead carp):

( C ) Order Siluriformes:
( i ) Family Clariidae (air-breathing catfishes) - All species;
( ii ) Family Trichomycteridae (parasitic catfishes) - Genera Vandellia (candiru) and Urinophilus - All species;
( iii ) Family Heteropneustidae ( giant walking catfishes) Genus Heteropneustes - All species;

( D ) Order Perciformes (Suborder Channoidei) Family Channidae (snakeheads): Genera Ophicephalus and Channa - All species;

( 5 ) Class Chondrichthys (cartilaginous fish) : Order Rajiformes : Family Potamotrygonidae (fresh-water stingray ) - All species; and

( 6 ) All exotic fish which are not held in aquaria or tanks, provided that, as used in this Code section, 'aquaria or tanks' means containers for holding fish from which no water is discharged, except through periodic cleaning, and which discharged water is passed through a filtering system capable of removing all fish and fish eggs and is disposed of only in a septic tank permitted by the County or in a waste-water treatment system permitted by the Environmental Protection Division of the department. For purposes of this paragraph, exotic fish are all fish species not native to Georgia. This paragraph shall not apply to any species of fish regulated by any other chapter of this title.

Link to Georgia Game and Fish Code (PDF file) - See pages 151 - 162

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:10 AM
HAWAII:

LIST OF PROHIBITED FISH

CLASS Chonodrichthyes
ORDER Carcharhiniformes
FAMILY Carcharhinidae
Carcharhinus nicaraguensis shark, Nicaraguan
freshwater
ORDER Myliobatiformes
FAMILY Dasyatidae
Dasyatidae (all species in stingrays, freshwater
family)
ORDER Orectolobiformes
FAMILY Orectolobidae
Orectolobus maculatus shark, spotted carpet;
(shark, wobbegong)
Orectolobus ornatus shark, banded carpet
ORDER Petromyzoniformes
FAMILY Petromyzonidae
Petromyzonidae (all species in lampreys
family)
CLASS Osteichthyes
ORDER Amiiformes
FAMILY Amiidae
Amiidae (all species in family) bowfins; dogfishes;
mudfishes
ORDER Anguilliformes
Anguilliformes (all species in eels
order)
ORDER Atheriniformes
FAMILY Atherinidae
Atherinomorus stipes silversides, hardhead
FAMILY Belonidae
Belonidae (all species in needlefishes
family)
FAMILY Hemirhamphidae
Hemirhamphidae (all species in halfbeaks
family, except
Dermogenys pusillus and
Nomorhamphus celebensis)
FAMILY Poeciliidae
Belonesox belizanus top minnow, pike
ORDER Cypriniformes
FAMILY Characidae
Acestrorhynchus (all species cachorros
in genus)
Catoprion (all species in genus) piranha
Hydrolycus (all species in characins
genus)
Pygocentrus (all species in genus) piranha
Serrasalminae (all species piranha
in subfamily except the
species in the following
genera: Colossoma, pacu;
Metynnis, silver dollar;
Myleus, silver dollar;
Myloplus, myloplus;
and Mylossoma, pacu)
Serrasalmo (all species in genus) piranha
Serrasalmus (all species in piranha
genus)
FAMILY Gymnotidae
Electrophorus electricus eel, electric
ORDER Myctophiformes
FAMILY Synodontidae
Synodus (all species in genus) lizard fishes
ORDER Osteoglossiformes
FAMILY Osteoglossidae
Arapaima gigas pirarucu
ORDER Perciformes
FAMILY Channidae
Channidae; (Ophiocephaloidae) snake heads
(all species in family, except
Ophiocephalus striatus)
FAMILY Cichlidae
Batrachops (all species in genus) cichlid, pike
Crenicichla (all species in genus) cichlid, pike
FAMILY Eleotrididae
Dormitator maculatus sleeper, spotted
Eleotris (all species in genus) sleepers
Mogurnda mogurnda gudgeon, purple striped
FAMILY Sciaenidae
Pogonias cromis drum, black
Sciaenops ocellatus drum, red
FAMILY Sparidae
Pagrus major bream, red sea
ORDER Polypteriformes
FAMILY Polypteridae
Polypteridae (all species in fishes, bichir
family)
ORDER Scorpaeniformes
FAMILY Scorpaenidae
Amblyapistus taenianotus rouge fish
Dendrochirus zebra lion fish, zebra
Inimicus didactylum sea goblin, popeyed
Paracentropogon longispinis scorpion fish, wispy
Pterois (all species in genus) lion fishes
Scorpaena (all species in genus) scorpion fishes
Scorpaenodes (all species in scorpion fishes
genus)
Synanceia horrida stone fish
Synanceia verrucosa stone fish
Taenianotus triacanthus leaf fish, sailfin
ORDER Semionotiformes
FAMILY Lepisosteidae
Lepisosteidae (all species in garpikes
family)
ORDER Siluriformes
FAMILY Ariidae
Ariidae (all species in family) catfishes, ariid
FAMILY Bagridae
Bagrichthys hypselopterus catfish, black lancer
Clarotes (all species in genus) catfishes, clarotes
FAMILY Clariidae
Clariidae (all species in catfishes
family, except Clarias fuscus)
FAMILY Doradidae
Doradidae (all species in catfishes, doradid
family)
FAMILY Malapteruridae
Malapterurus electricus catfish, electric
FAMILY Pimelodidae
Phractocephalus hemiliopterus catfish, redtailed
Pseudopimelodus transmontanus catfish, Peruvian mottled
Pseudoplatystoma fasciatum catfish, tiger shovelnose
FAMILY Plotosidae
Plotosidae (all species in eels, catfish
family)
FAMILY Siluridae
Wallago attu catfish, helicopter
FAMILY Trichomycteridae
Vandellia cirrhosa candiru
ORDER Synbranchiformes
FAMILY Synbranchidae
Synbranchus afer moray, freshwater
Synbranchus marmoratus moray, freshwater
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
can be imported with a permit from the Hawaii Dept. of Agriculture for 1) research and exhibition purposes.

PHYLUM Chordata
CLASS Chonodrichthyes
ORDER Carcharhiniformes
FAMILY Carcharhinidae
Carcharhinus amblyrhynchos shark, gray reef
Carcharhinus galapagensis shark, Galapagos
Carcharhinus longimanus shark, oceanic whitetip
Carcharhinus limbatus shark, blacktip
CLASS Osteichthyes
ORDER Acipenseriformes
FAMILY Acipenseridae
Acipenser baeri sturgeon, Siberian
Acipenser brevirostrum sturgeon, shortnose
Acipenser fulvescens sturgeon, lake
Acipenser guldenstadti sturgeon, Russian
Acipenser guldenstadti x Huso huso sturgeon, Oceber
Acipenser medirostris sturgeon, green
Acipenser oxyrhynchus sturgeon, Atlantic
Acipenser ruthenus sturgeon, Siberian;
sterlet
Acipenser ruthenus x Huso huso sturgeon, Bester
Acipenser stellatus sturgeon, Servuga (starry)
Huso huso sturgeon, Beluga
Scaphirhynchus albus sturgeon, pallid
Scaphirhynchus platorhynchus sturgeon, shovelnose
FAMILY Polyodontidae
Polyodon spathula paddlefish
ORDER Atheriniformes
FAMILY Atherinidae
Menidia beryllina silverside
ORDER Cypriniformes
FAMILY Cyprinidae
Notemigonus crysoleucas minnow, golden shiner
Pimephales promelas minnow, fathead
FAMILY Erythrinidae
Hoplias malabaricus tiger fish
ORDER Perciformes
FAMILY Mugilidae
Mugil cephalus mullet, striped
FAMILY Nototheniidae
Dissostichus mawsoni cod, Antarctic
Notothenia (all species in genus) cod, Antarctic
FAMILY Siganidae
Lo magnificus foxface, white
(rabbitfish)
Lo uspi foxface, bicolor
(rabbitfish)
Lo vulpinus lo, foxface (rabbitfish)
Siganus corallinus rabbitfish, spotted
Siganus lineatus goldenspot
Siganus puellus rabbitfish, blueline
Siganus vermiculatus rabbitfish, vermiculated
Siganus vermiculatus rabbitfish, spinefoot
Siganus virgatus rabbitfish, barhead
ORDER Siluriformes
FAMILY Clariidae
Clarias fuscus catfish, Chinese
ORDER Synbranchiformes
FAMILY Synbranchidae
Monopterus albe eel, rice paddy
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
can be imported with a permit from the Hawaii Dept. of Agriculture for commercial or private purposes.

PHYLUM Chordata
CLASS Chondrichthyes
ORDER Carcharhiniformes
FAMILY Carcharhinidae
Carcharhinus melanopterus shark, black-tip reef
Cephaloscyllium ventriosum shark, swell
FAMILY Hemigaleidae
Triaenodon obesus shark, white-tip reef
FAMILY Triakidae
Rhinnotriakis henlei shark, smoothound
Triakis semifascitum shark, leopard
ORDER Heterodontiformes
FAMILY Heterodontidae
Heterodontus zebra shark, highfin
ORDER Orectolobiformes
FAMILY Brachaeluridae
Brachaelurus waddi shark, blind
FAMILY Ginglymostomatidae
Ginglymostoma cirratum shark, nurse
FAMILY Hemiscyllidae
Chiloscyllium colax shark, banded
Hemiscyllium ocellatum shark, epaulette
FAMILY Stegostomatidae
Stegostoma fasciatum shark, zebra
CLASS Osteichthyes
ORDER Acipenseriformes
FAMILY Acipenseridae
Acipenser transmontanus sturgeon, white
ORDER Atheriniformes
FAMILY Anablepidae
Anableps (all species in genus) four-eyes
Jenynsia (all species in genus) livebearer
FAMILY Goodeidae
Allodontichthys (all species darter goodeid
in genus)
Alloophorus (all species in genus) goodeid
Allotoca (all species in genus) goodeid
Ameca (all species in genus) goodeid
Ataeniobius (all species in genus) goodeid
Chapalichthys (all species goodeid
in genus)
Characodon (all species in genus) goodeid
Girardinichthys (all species goodeid
in genus)
Goodea (all species in genus) goodea
Hubbsina (all species in genus) goodeid
Ilyodon (all species in genus) goodeid
Neoophorus (all species in genus) goodeid
Skiffia (all species in genus) goodeid
Xenoophorus (all species goodeid
in genus)
Xenotaenia (all species in genus) goodeid
Xenotoca (all species in genus) goodeid
Zoogoneticus (all species in goodeid
genus)
FAMILY Poeciliidae
Alfaro (all species in genus) livebearer
Brachyrhaphis (all species in bishop
genus)
Carlhubbsia (all species in genus) widow
Cnesterodon (all species in genus) millionfish
Flexipenis (all species in genus) mosquitofish
Gambusia (all species in genus mosquitofish
except Gambusia amistadensis,
G. gaigei, G. georgei,
G. heterochir and G. nobilis)
Girardinus (all species in genus) girardinus
Heterandria (all species in genus) mosquitofish
Heterophallus (all species in strange-fin
genus)
Limia (all species in genus) molly
Neoheterandria (all species in killifish
genus)
Phallichthys (all species in widow
genus)
Phalloceros (all species in genus) livebearer
Phalloptychus (all species in livebearer
genus)
Phallotorynus (all species in livebearer
genus)
Poecilia (all species in genus) molly
Poeciliopsis (all species in livebearer
genus except Poeciliopsis
occidentalis)
Priapella (all species in genus) livebearer
Priapichthys (all species in diamond-scale
genus)
Pseudopoecilia (all species in diamond-scale
genus)
Quintana (all species in genus) livebearer
Scolichthys (all species in genus) mosquitofish
Tomeurus (all species in genus) prongfin
Xenodexia (all species in genus) livebearer
Xenophallus (all species in genus) mosquitofish
Xiphophorus (all species in genus) platy
ORDER Cypriniformes
FAMILY Cyprinidae
Aristichthys nobilis carp, bighead
Ctenopharyngodon idellus carp, grass (white amur)
Hypophthalmichthys molitrix carp, silver
Mylopharyngodon piceus carp, black
ORDER Gonorynchiformes
FAMILY Chanidae
Chanos chanos milkfish
ORDER Perciformes
FAMILY Centrarchidae
Micropterus salmoides bass, Florida largemouth
floridanus
FAMILY Centropomidae
Lates calcarifer bass, Asian sea
FAMILY Channidae
Ophiocephalus (Channa) striatus pongee (snakehead)
FAMILY Cichlidae
Oreochromis aureus tilapia, blue
Oreochromis mossambicus tilapia, Mozambique
Oreochromis spilurus tilapia
Paretroplus polyactis cichlid, Damba
Paretroplus sp. "lamena" cichlid, Damba
FAMILY Percichthyidae
Morone saxatalis x Morone chrysops bass, hybrid striped
FAMILY Potophaenidae
Coryphaena hippurus mahimahi
ORDER Pleuronectiformes
FAMILY Bothidae
Paralichthys olivaceus flounder, Japanese (hirame)
ORDER Salmoniformes
FAMILY Salmonidae
Oncorhynchus kisutch salmon, coho
Oncorhynchus mykiss trout, rainbow
Oncorhynchus tshawytscha salmon, Chinook
Salmo gairdnerii trout, rainbow
Salmo salar salmon, atlantic

Source: Hawaii Dept. of Agriculture's Administrative Rules.
http://www.hawaiiag.org/hdoa/adminrules/AR-71P.pdf
http://www.hawaiiag.org/hdoa/adminrules/AR-71RA.pdf
http://www.hawaiiag.org/hdoa/adminrules/AR-71RB.pdf

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:11 AM
IDAHO:

The section below (Item c) is the only list that would be considered prohibited in Idaho at this time. This list is the following IDAPA rule section.

IDAPA 13 TITLE 01 CHAPTER 10

13.01.10 - RULES GOVERNING THE IMPORTATION, POSSESSION, RELEASE, SALE OR SALVAGE OF WILDLIFE

100.PERMITS, REQUIREMENTS FOR IMPORT, EXPORT, TRANSPORT AND SALE.

No person shall import, export, transport into or cause to be transported within, release or sell within the state of Idaho any living wildlife including wildlife eggs without having first obtained a permit from, and on a form prescribed by, the Director of the Idaho Department of Fish and Game. However, no permit shall be issued by the Director for such importation, transportation or release or sale if the wildlife or eggs thereof would pose a threat to wildlife in the state of Idaho either through threat of disease, genetic contamination or displacement of, or competition with existing species and provided that: (3-23-94)

01. Import, Export, Transport, or Sell Restrictions. No permit shall be required from the Department of Fish and Game to import, export, transport or sell the following: (3-23-94)

a. Animals or their eggs normally considered to be of agricultural or domestic types currently common to Idaho which shall not include any wildlife. (3-23-94)

b. Mammals classified as furbearers by the Idaho Fish and Game Commission, and that are to be used for purposes provided for in Chapter 30 of Title 25, Idaho Code. (3-23-94)

c. Ornamental or tropical aquarium fish of varieties commonly accepted for interstate shipment, but not including green sturgeon (Acipenser medirostris), white sturgeon (Acipenser transmontanus), walking catfish (family Claridae), bowfin (Amia calva), gar (family Lepiostidae), piranhas (Serrasalmus sp., Rosseveltiella sp. Pygocentrus sp.), rudd (Scardinus erythropthalmus), Ide (Leuciscus idus), grass carp (Ctenopharyngodon idella), and snakeheads or china fish (Channa sp.). (3-23-94)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:12 AM
ILLINOIS:

Aquaculture, transportation, stocking, importation and/or possession of aquatic life is controlled under state code and a permit program.

Species prohibited for use as bait include the following:
-rusty crayfish
-river ruffe
-round goby
-tube nose goby
-rudd
Any species that does not appear on the Aquatic Life Approved Species List is illegal to raise, transport, stock, import or possess without permission of the DNR Director. For such exotic species, an aquaculture permit combined with a Letter of Authorization to Import/Possess is required. Persons requesting to rear a species not on the List must have their facilities inspected to see if they meet the criteria set by the Aquaculture Advisory Committee. Permits are granted on a case by case basis.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:13 AM
INDIANA:

312 IAC 9-6-7 Exotic fish

Authority: IC 14-22-2-6

Illegal fish possession (312 IAC 9-6-7)

Prohibits importation, possession, or release into public or private waters of specified live fish. As of December 1, 2002, an emergency rule was enacted to prohibit use of:
exotic catfish (Clariidae),
bighead carp (Hypophthalmichthys nobilis),
black carp (Mylopharyngodon piceus),
silver carp (Hypophthalmichtys molitrix),
white perch (Morone americana),
snakehead fish (Channidae),
rudd (Scardinius erythrophthalmus),
ruffe (Gymnocephalus cernuus),
round goby (Neogobius melanostomus) or
tubenose goby (Proterorhinus marmoratus ).
An aquaculture permit may be provided for medical, educational or scientific research purposes. The Natural Resources Commission adopted a permanent rule to cover these species in 2003.

taxa: live walking catfish, round goby, rudd, tubnose goby, ruffe, bighead carp, black carp, silver carp, white perch, snakehead fish or hybrids thereof.

uses: import, possess, propagate, buy, sell, barter, trade, transfer, loan or release into public or private waters

exempts: holders of an aquaculture permit for medical, educational, or scientific research properly accredited zoological park as defined in 312 IAC 9-6-8(i) during interstate shipment conditions: must comply with federally listed injurious species in Lacey Act (18 USC 42) and 50 CFR 16

administration: IDNRDivision of Fish and Wildlife

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:13 AM
IOWA:

It is illegal to possess, introduce, purchase, sell or transport aquatic invasive species.

Bighead carp, silver carp, Eurasian watermilfoil, zebra mussels and other nonnative aquatic species threaten Iowa waters. These aquatic invaders do not occur naturally in our lakes and rivers. When transplanted into them, these exotic species can cause ecological and economic harm by displacing native plants and animals, damaging water resources, and interfering with waterbased recreation, including fishing.

The good news is that most of Iowa waters are not infested with aquatic nuisance species. The main way these invasive species spread between waterbodies is by hitching a ride with anglers, boaters and other water recreationists on boats and equipment, on aquatic plants, and in water. If you leave a waterbody without taking precautions, you may be spreading the invasive species from one waterbody to another.

Fortunately, there are a few simple actions you can take to prevent their spread:

* Inspect your boat, trailer, and equipment and remove any visible plants, animals, or mud before leaving a waterbody.
* Drain water from your boat, motor, live well and bilge before leaving a waterbody.
* Dispose of unwanted bait in the trash. Never release fish, animals or plants into a waterbody unless they came from that waterbody.
* Rinse or dry your boat, trailer, and fishing equipment to remove or kill species that were not visible when you left a waterbody. Before transporting to another waterbody, rinse with high pressure and/or hot (104 degrees) water or dry for at least five days.
* Learn to identify aquatic nuisance species and report any suspected sightings to the nearest DNR fisheries station.

Aquatic Nuisance Species Laws
It is illegal for anglers to possess, introduce, purchase, sell, or transport aquatic invasive species in Iowa except when a species is being removed from watercraft and equipment, is caught and immediately killed or returned to the water from which it came, or is being transported in a sealed container for identification purposes. It is also illegal to introduce any live fish, except for hooked bait, into public waters.


Nuisance Species
Zebra Mussel Purple Loosestrife Carp Spiny Water Flea Goldfish
Round Goby Eurasian Watermilfoil Ruffe Rudd Daphnia lumholzi
Warning! PLEASE HELP KEEP THESE SPECIES OUT OF IOWA WATERS! Warning!

WHEN YOU GO TO ANY WATER BODY, DRAIN YOUR LIVE WELL AND EMPTY YOUR BAIT BUCKET, YOU MAY HAVE SOME UNWELCOME HITCHHIKERS.

What are nuisance species?

"Nuisance" species- those organisms that are introduced into habitats where they are not native- are severe world-wide agents of habitat alteration and degradation. They are a major cause of loss in biological diversity, and are often considered "biological pollutants."

Why are nuisance species a concern?

Introducing nuisance species accidentally or intentionally is risky business. Freed from the predators, parasites, pathogens, and competitors that have kept their numbers in check in their native habitats, these species, when introduced into new habitats, often overrun their new home and crowd out the previous, native occupants. When the new habitat provides a favorable environment and enough food, the populations of the exotics will explode. Once established, these species can rarely be eliminated.

Where do nuisance species come from?

Most species introductions are the work of humans. Some introductions, such as that of the Common Carp (Cyprinus carpio) and purple loosestrife (Lythrum salicaria), are intentional and do unexpected damage. But many exotic introductions are accidental. The species are carried in on animals, vehicles, ships, commercial goods, produce, and even clothing. Some species introductions are ecologically harmless and some are even beneficial. However, other species introductions are harmful to recreation and ecosystems. They have even caused the extinction of some native species- especially those of confined habitats such as islands and aquatic ecosystems.

Are all introduced species bad?

No, they aren't all bad. There are also several non-native species in Iowa waters that are not harmful to native species. In fact, some of them are stocked as popular game fishes. These non-invasive species include:

* Rainbow Trout
* Brown Trout
* Spotted Bass
* Redear Sunfish
* "Wipers"--a hybrid cross of White Bass and Striped Bass
* Tiger Musky--a hybrid cross of Northern Pike and Muskellunge

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:14 AM
KANSAS:

Controlled under state code and permit program.

Prohibited species include the following:
-walking catfish (Clarias batachus)
-silver carp (Hypophthalmichthys molitrix)
-bighead carp (Aristichthys nobilis)
Any live member of the fish and the bird species listed in subsection (1) and possessed prior to February 1, 1978 may be retained in possession, in close confinement, by making application to the secretary stating the circumstances, location and other information by which the animal came into possession. The manner in which the specimen is to be used shall be identified in the application.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:15 AM
KENTUCKY:

301 KAR 1:122. Importation, possession; live fish.

RELATES TO: KRS 150.025, 150.175, 150.180, 150.190

STATUTORY AUTHORITY: KRS 150.025

NECESSITY, FUNCTION, AND CONFORMITY: KRS 150.025 authorizes the department to promulgate administrative regulations regarding the taking of wildlife to carry out the purposes of KRS Chapter 150, including the protection and conservation of wildlife. This administrative establishes the species of aquatic life which are prohibited in the Commonwealth.

Section 1. No live fish, live minnow or live bait organisms, including a reproductive part thereof, not native or established in Kentucky waters shall be bought, sold, possessed, imported, used or released into the waters of this Commonwealth, except as specified in Sections 2 and 4 of this administrative regulation.

Section 2. Exceptions. (1) Aquarium species except those in Section 3 of this administrative regulation may be imported, sold, or possessed in aquaria, but shall not be released directly or indirectly into the waters of this Commonwealth.

(2) Triploid (sterile) grass carp (Ctenopharyngodon idella) may be imported, sold, or possessed provided the proper permit is obtained as provided in 301 KAR 1:171.

(3) Diploid (fertile) grass carp may be imported and possessed only by certified propagators for the exclusive purpose of producing triploid grass carp.

(4) Other nonnative fishes may be imported, possessed, and sold with the approval of the Division of Fisheries.

Section 3. The following live aquatic organism shall not be imported, sold, or possessed in aquaria:

(1) Subfamily Serrasalmoniae - piranha, piraya, pirae, or tiger characins.

(2) Astyanax ficiatus mexicanus - Mexican banded tetra, Mexican minnow or Mexican tetra.

(3) Petromyzon marinum - sea lamprey.

(4) Genus Clarias - walking catfish.

(5) Genus Ophicaphalus or Channa - snakeheads of Asia and Africa.

(6) Dreissena polymorpha - zebra mussel.

Section 4. Commissioner Approval. The commissioner may permit the importation of a banned aquatic species if the applicant demonstrates that the species shall be used for legitimate scientific or educational purposes. (KFWR-F-LF1-1; 1 Ky.R. 346; eff. 2-5-75; Am. 8 Ky.R. 1154; eff. 6-2-82; 12 Ky.R. 1356; eff. 3-4-86; 16 Ky.R. 377; eff. 11-4-89; 17 Ky.R. 1796; eff. 12-19-90; 29 Ky.R. 514; eff. 10-9-2002.)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:17 AM
LOUISIANA:

§319. Exotic fish; importation, sale, and possession of certain exotic species prohibited; permit required; penalty

A. No person, firm, or corporation shall at any time possess, sell, or cause to be transported into this state by any other person, firm, or corporation, without first obtaining the written permission of the secretary of the Department of Wildlife and Fisheries, any of the following species of fish: freshwater electric eel (Electrophorus sp.); rudd (Scardinius erythrophthalmus); all members of the families Synbranchidae (Asian swamp eels); Channidae (snakeheads); Clariidae (walking catfishes); Trichomycteridae (pencil catfishes); all species of tilapia, and carp, except koi or common carp (Cyprinus carpio) and goldfish (Carassius auratus). Any fish which requires a permit under the provisions of this Subsection shall not be returned to the water if taken from state waters, and any such fish may be possessed only by properly permitted people or if the fish is dead.

B. All permits granted under the provisions hereof shall be on an annual basis except for permits issued for triploid grass carp possession and transportation for aquatic plant control. All requests for such permission shall indicate the source, number, and destination of the species named therein.

C. The provisions contained herein shall be enforced by the commission, and its decision in the granting or denial of the permission referred to herein shall be final.

D. No person shall have in possession or sell in this state a piranha or Rio Grande Cichlid; except that, piranha may be possessed and displayed at the Aquarium of the Americas, Audubon Institute, New Orleans, as authorized by a special permit issued by the department, under conditions the department deems necessary to prevent their introduction into waters of the state. Neither the permit nor the conditions and requirements thereof shall be required to be adopted pursuant to the provisions of the Administrative Procedure Act.

E. Violation of any of the provisions of this Section constitutes a class four violation.

Acts 1974, No. 223, §1. Amended by Acts 1981, No. 837, §3; Acts 1981, No. 838, §1; Acts 1982, No. 94, §1; Acts 1988, No. 939, §1, eff. July 26, 1988; Acts 1990, No. 695, §1, eff. July 20, 1990; Acts 1992, No. 528, §1, eff. June 29, 1992; Acts 1995, No. 1142, §1; Acts 2003, No. 91, §1, eff. May 28, 2003.

Updated by Rich 9/15/05. Source: http://www.legis.state.la.us/lss/lss.asp?doc=105196

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:18 AM
MAINE:

Please note: Maine does NOT have a Restricted Species list. This was confirmed by emails from:

Wendy Bolduc
Maine Department of Inland Fisheries and Wildlife
Information Center

Susan Zayac
Maine Warden Service


What the State of Maine DOES have is an Unrestricted Fish and Wildlife Species list. If a fish is not included on this list then you cannot legally possess that fish in the State of Maine.

Link to complete Unrestricted Fish and Wildlife Species list for Maine


UNRESTRICTED FISH AND WILDLIFE SPECIES

Listed Species: The following species of wildlife, including tropical fish, aquatics and invertebrates do not require an importation permit, and can be traded by commercial pet shops, pursuant to Title 12 MRSA 7237, and 7377 and Regulations Chapter 2.3 and 7.60: ?Acceptable species of tropical fish and wildlife that may be imported without an importation permit shall be designated by the Commissioner, a list of which shall be maintained and made available by the Department. The acceptability of such species to be imported or possessed shall be based on an informed determination by the Commissioner that the species will not cause an unreasonable risk to indigenous species, or their habitats, or pose other dangers to the natural community, in captivity or if accidentally or intentionally released into the wild.?

Many species have already been considered and rejected. Among these are tarantulas and snails. Tarantulas - All are restricted, but certain species may be approved under a special importation permit for individuals (not for pet shop trade). Snails - Because they serve as intermediate host for a wide range of aquatic parasites and other pathogens, all snails (Gastropoda) are restricted and can be imported only by a special importation permit with specific health certifications, therefore snails cannot be traded by commercial pet shops.

Alphabetical List of FISHES by Scientific Name

Scientific Name (genus & species subspecies))
Common Names Used in Trade and Sale of Fishes

Abramites hypselonotus hypselonotus
High-Backed Headstander

Acanthodoras spinosissimus
Cat, Talking Catfish Spiny Catfish

Acantopsis dialuzona
Long-Nosed Loach Horse-Face Loach

Acestrorhynchus falcatus
Barracuda, Freshwater; Spotted Cachorro

Acestrorhynchus falcirostris
Barracuda, Amazon Cachorro ; Dog Characin

Aequidens pulcher
Cichlid, Blue Spot Cichlid Blue Acara

Aequidens rivulatus
Cichlid, Green Terror Esmeralda Cichlid

Agamyxis pecthifrons
Cat, White-Spot Doradid Talking Catfish Spotted Doras

Altolamprologus compressiceps
Cichlid, Compressiceps Compressed Cichlid

Amblydoras hancockii
Cat, Hancock's Doradid Talking Catfish Striped Doras Flying Pan Catfish Hancock's Amblydoras

Amphilophus labiatus
Cichlid, Red Devil Thicklips Cichlid

Amphilophus labiatus
Red Devil Thicklips Cichlid

Anablep anableps
Four-Eyes Striped Four-Eyed Fish

Ancistrus hoplogenys
Snowflake Bristlenose

Ancistrus lineolataus
Big-spot Bristlenose

Ancistrus temminckii; A. dolichopterus
Temminck's Bristlenose, Bristlenose Catfish

Anostomus anostomus amostomus
Striped Anostomus Striped Headstander

Anostomus garmani
Gray-Lined Anostomus

Anostomus gracilis
Anostomus, four-spot Four-Spotted Headstander

Anostomus spiloclistron
False Three-Spotted Anostomus

Anostomus taeniatus
Lisa Anostomus, Lisa

Anostomus ternetzi
Ternetz's Anostomus Red-Mouth Headstander

Anostomus trimaculatus
Odd-Lip Anostomus

Anostomus trimaculatus
Three-Spot Anostomus

Anostomus varius
Checkerboard Anostomus

Apistogramma agassizii
Agissiz Dwarf Cichlid

Apistogramma bitaeniata
Banded Dwarf Cichlid

Apistogramma borellii
Borelli?s Dwarf Cichlid, Yellow Dwarf Cichlid, Umbrella Dwarf Cichlid

Apistogramma cacatuoides
Cockatoo Dwarf Cichlid, Big Mouth Apistogramma, Crested Dwarf Cichlid

Apistogramma pertensis
Net Dwarf Cichlid, Amazon Dwarf Cichlid, Pertensis Dwarf Cichlid

Apistogramma trifasciata trifasciata
Three-Stripe Dwarf Cichlid, Blue Apistogramma, Drifasciata Dwarf Cichlid

Aplocheilus panchax panchax
Blue Panchax Panchax Panchax Panchax

Apteronotus albifrons
Black Ghose Knife Fish Ghost Knifefish Black Ghost

Apteronotus leptrohynchus
Long-Nosed Black Ghost Knife Fish Brown Ghost

Archocentrus nigrofasciatus
Zebra Cichlid Convict Cichlid

Arius seemani
Arius Catfish West American Shark Cat Jordon's Catfish Shark Catfish

Asiphonichthys condei
Tetra, Glass Glass Headstander Small-scaled Glass-characin

Astatotilapia bloyeti
Bloyet's Mouthbrooder

Astronotus ocellatus
Oscar Red Oscar Peacock Cichlid Velvet Cichlid . Includes: Big-Spot Oscar, Marble Oscar, Plane-Colour Oscar, Blackfin Oscar, Red-Pearl Oscar.

Astronotus ocellatus albino
Albino Oscar

Astyanax fasciatus mexicanus
Blind Cave Tetra

Badis badis.badis
Badis Blue Dwarf Dwarf Perch Chameleonfish Dwarf Chameleon Fish

Bagrichthys hypselpterus
Cat, Black Lancer Catfish

Balantiocheilus melanopterus
Tricolor Shark Bala Shark Silver Shark

Barbichthys laevis
Sucker Barb Siam Highfin Shark Sucker Barb

Barbus arulius
Arulius Barb Longfin Barb Filament Barb

Barbus bimaculatus
Two-Spotted Barb Red-Striped Barb

Barbus conchonius
Rosy Barb Red Barb

Barbus everetti
Clown Barb Everett's Barb

Barbus lateristriga
T-Barb Spanner Barb

Barbus nigrofasciatus
Black-Ruby Barb Ruby Barb Purple-Headed Barb

Barbus oligolepis
Checkered Barb Checkerboard Barb Island Barb Iridescent Barb Chequer Barb

Barbus sachsi
Golden Barb Sachs' Barb Gol-Finned Barb

Barbus schwanefeldi
Tinfoil Barb Schwanenfeld's Barb

Barbus semifasciolatus
Green Barb Thin-Banded Barb Chineses Barb Half-Striped Bab Half-Banded Barb Gold Bard

Barbus tetrazona.tetrazona
Tiger Barb Sumatran Barb

Barbus titteya
Cherry Barb

Bedotia geayi
Madagascan Rainbowfish `

Belonesox belizanus belizanus
Pike Topminnow; Piketop Minnow; Pike Killifish; Pike Livebearer

Betta anabatoides
Pearly Betta,

Betta bellica
Slender Betta,

Betta picta
Painted Betta

Betta splendens
Betta, Chinese fighting fish

Botia dario
Bengal Loach; Queen Loach

Botia lecontei
Le Conti's Loach Red-Finned Loach Red-Tailed Blue Shark Gold Fin Loach

Botia lohachata
Pakistani Loach; Pakistani Shark

Botia macracanthus
Clown Loach Tiger Botia

Botia modesta
Orange-Finned Loach

Botia morleti
Hora's Loach Cream Botia; Skunk Loach

Botia striata
Zebra Loach Striped Botia

Boulengerella maculata
Spotted Pike Characin

Brachydanio albolineatus
Pearl Danio Gold Danio Spotted Danio

Brachydanio frankei
Leopard Danio

Brachydanio rerio
Zebra Danio Zebra

Brachygobius doriae
Golden-Banded Goby Doria's Bumblebee Goby Doria's Bumblebeefish

Brachygobius doriae
Golden-Banded Goby Doria's Bumblebee Goby Doria's Bumblebeefish

Brochis splendens
Common Brochis Green Brochis Emerald Catfish Sailfin Corydoras Short-Bodied Catfish

Callichthys callichthys callichthys
Slender Armored Catfish Bubble-Nest-Building Catfish Armored Catfish Callichthys Catfish

Carassius auratus auratus
Goldfish

Carnegiella strigata strigata
Marble Hatchetfish

Chaca bankanensis
Frogmouth Catfish Chocolate Frogmouth Catfish

Chalceus macrolepidotus
Chalceus, Yellow-Finned Chalceus Pink-Tailed Characin Pink-Tailed Chalceus

Chanda ranga
Indian Glassfish Glassfish Glass Perch

Charax gibbosus
Glass Headstander Humpbacked Headstander Glass Characin

Chilodus punctatus
Spotted Headstander, Pearl Headstander, Spotted Headstander

Cichla ocellaris
Pike Cichlid Peacock Bass Peacock Cichlid Eyespot Cichlid Lukanani

Cichlasoma cyanoguttatum
Rio Grande Perch Texas Cichlid Pearl Cichlid

Cichlasoma portalegrensis
Port Cichlid Black Acara Port Acara Brown Acara Golden Cichlid

Cleithracara maronii
Cichlid, Keyhole Cichlid

Colisa fasciata
Banded Gourami Little Giant Gourami Giant Gourami Striped Gourami Banded Gourami Indian Gourami Rainbow Gourami

Colisa labiosa
Gourami, Thick Lipped Gourami

Colisa lalia
Gourami, Dwarf Gourami Sunset Gourami

Colisa sota
Gourami, Honey Gourami Honeycomb Gourami Honey Dwarf Gourami

Corydoras aeneus
Bronze Catfish Schultz's Catfish Aeneus Catfish

Corydoras arcuatus
Corydora, Skunk Cat Arched Corydoras Skunk Cory Tabatinga Catfish

Corydoras elegans
Corydoras, Elegant Cory

Corydoras melanistius melanistius
Black-Spotted Corydoras Black Sail Cory

Corydoras metae
Corydoras, Bandit Cory, Masked Corydoras

Corydoras nattereri
Corydoras, Blue Cory Natterer's Catfish Blue Catfish

Corydoras panda
Corydoras, Panda Cory

Corydoras pygmaeus
Cat, Pygmy Corydoras

Corydoras reticulatus
Corydoras, Network Catfish Reticulated Corydoras

Corydoras robineae
Flagtail Corycat Robina's Cory Mrs Schwartz's Catfish Flagtail Corydoras

Corydoras schwartzi
Schwartz's Cory

Corydoras trilineatus
Catfish, Leopard Corydoras False Julii Catfish Three-Line Cory

Corydorus paleatus
Cat, Peppered Corydoras Mottled Catfish

Crenicichla saxatilis
Saxa Crenicichla Rocky Pike Cichlid White-Spotted Pike Cichlid Ring-Tailed Pike Cichlid Spangled Pike Cichlid

Crossocheilus siamensis
Fox, Siamese Flying Fox (fish)

Ctenopoma ansorgii
Ornate Ctenopoma Orange Bushfish

Ctenopoma damasi
Pearlscale Ctenopoma Pearl Bushfish

Ctenopoma kingsleyae
Kingsley's Ctenopoma Tail-Spot Climbing Perch Tailspot Bushfish

Ctenopoma nanum
Dwarf Ctenopoma Gaboon Dwarf Bushfish

Ctenopoma oxyrhynchum
Sharp-Nosed Combing Perch Marbled Climbing Perch Sharp-Nosed Ctenopoma Mottled Ctenopoma

Cyclocheilichthys apogon
Barb, Skin-head

Cyphotilapia frontosa
Cichlid, Frontosa Cichlid

Cyrtocara moorii
Cichlid, Blue Lumphead Blue Dolphin Cichlid

Danio aequipinnatus
Danio, Giant Danio

Datniodes microlepis
Siamese Tiger Fish

Datniodes quadrifasciatus
Datnoid, Many-Barred Tiger Fish Siamese Tiger Four-Barred Tiger Fish

Dermogenys pusillus pusillus
Halfbeak Wrestling Half Malayan Halfbeak

Dianema longibarbis
Cat, Porthole Catfish

Dianema urostriata
Cat, Flag-Tailed Catfish Striped-Tailed Catfish

Dimidiochromis compressiceps
Malawi Eye-Biter

Distichodus notospilus
Red-Finned Distichodus

Distichodus sexfasciatus
Short-Nosed Clown Tetra Six-Barred Distichodus

Dysichthys coracoideus coracoideus
Two-Colored Banjo Catfish Banjo Catfish

Eigenmannia virescens
Green Knife Fish

Electrophorus electricus
Electric Eel

Epalzeorhynchus bicolor
Red-Tailed Labeo Red Finned Black Shark

Epalzeorhynchus frenatus
Ruby Shark Rainbow Shark Red-Finned Shark

Epalzeorhynchus kallopterus
Cat, Flying Fox

Epalzeorhynchus kallopterus
Shark, Flying Fox

Erpetoichthys calabaricus
Snakefish Ropefish Reedfish

Etroplus maculatus
Chromide Orange Chromide

Eutropiellus debauwi
Three-Striped Glass Catfish African Glass Catfish Congo Glass Catfish

Exodon paradoxus
Bucktoothed Tetra

Gasteropelecus sternicla
Common Hatchetfish Black-Lined Silver Hatchetfish Silver Hatchetfish

Geophagus braziliensis
Brazil Geophagus Pearl Cichlid Brasilian High-Hat

Glyptoperichthys gibbiceps
Spotted Sailfin Sucker Catfish

Gnathonemus petersii
Elephant-Nose Peter's Elephantnose Long Nosed Elephant Fish

Gnathonemus tamandua
Blunt-jaw elephantnose

Gymnarchus niloticus
Aba Aba

Gymnocorymbus ternetzi
Black Tetra Black Widow Longfinned Black Tetra

Gymnogeophagus balzanii
Mouthbrooder, Paraguay Balzani Cichlid Paraguay Eartheater

Gyrinocheilus aymonieri
Sucking Loach Chinese Algae Eater Indian Algae Eater Siamese Algae Eater

Hampala macrolepidota
Hampala Silver and Red Barb Sidebar Barb `

Haplochromis burtoni
Burton's Hap; Burton's Mouth-Brooder Burton's Nigerian Mouthbreeder

Hasemania nana
Silver-Tipped Tetra Hearing's Silver-Tipped Tetra

Helostoma temminckii
Kissing Gourami Green Kissing Gourami Pink Kissing Gourami

Hemichromis bimaculatus
Jewel Cichlid Jewelfish Red Cichlid

Hemichromis lifalili
Lifalili Cichlid Blood-Red Jewel Cichlid

Hemigrammus caudovittatus
Buenos Aires Tetra

Hemigrammus erythrozonus
Glowlight Tetra

Hemigrammus ocellifer
Head and Tail Light Beacon Fish

Hemigrammus pulcher pulcher
Pretty Tetra Black Wedge Tetra Garnet Tetra

Hemigrammus rhodostomus
Rummy Nose Red-Nosed Tetra

Hemigrammus rodwayi
Golden Tetra Roadway's Tetra

Hemiodopsis semitaeniatus
Black and White Tailed Half-Striped Characin Hemiodus Half-Lined Hemiodus

Herichthys bartoni
Barton's Cichlid

Herichthys carpintis
Pearlscale Cichlid

Herichthys maculicauda
Black Belt Cichlid

Herichthys managuensis
Manaquense Cichlid

Heros severus
Severum Cichlid Eye Spot Cichlid Banded Cichlid Convict Fish

Herotilapia multispinosa
Rainbow Cichlid

Hoplias malabaricus
Common Trahita Tiger Tetra

Hoplosternum thoracatum thoracatum
Port Hoplo Bubblenest Catfish Hoplo Cat Atipa

Hyphessbrycon flammeus
Flame Tetra Red Tetra from Rio Red Tetra Tetra Von Rio

Hyphessobrycon erythrostigma
Bleeding Heart Tetra Tetra Perez

Hyphessobrycon herbertaxelrodi
Black Tetra Black Neon Tetra

Hyphessobrycon loretoensis
Loreto Tetra

Hyphessobrycon pulchripinnis
Lemon Tetra

Hyphessobrycon roseus
Golden Phantom Tetra

Hyphessobrycon serpae
Serpa Tetra Blood Characin Jewel Tetra Callistus Tetra Tetra Serpae

Hypopygus lepturus
Knifefish, Slender-tailed Knife Fish

Hypostomus micropunctatus
Dotted Hypostomus

Hypostomus plecostomus Florida grown?
Plecostomus, Pleco Plecostomus Cafish Sucker Catfish

Hypselecara coryphaenoides
Chocolate Cichlid

Iodotropheus sprengerae
Rusty Cichlid Melanochromis Brevis

Jordanella floridae
American Flagfish, Flagfish

Kryptopterus bicirrhis
Glass Catfish Ghost Catfish Indian Ghost

Labeo chrysophekadion
Black Shark

Labeo erythrurus
Red-Fin Shark Rainbow Shark

Labeo variegatus
Variegated Shark Harlequin Shark Blotchy Shark

Labeotropheus fuelleborni
Fulleborn's Cichlid

Labeotropheus trewavasae
Trewavas' Cichlid Red-Top Cichlid

Labidochromis exasperatus
Orange-Lined Cichlid

Laetacara curviceps
Dwarf Flag Cichlid Flag Cichlid Flag Acara Flag Laetacara Thayer's Cichlid Blunthead

Lepidocephalus jonklaasi
Jonklaas's Loach

Lepidosiren paradoxa
South American Lungfish

Leporinus fasciatus fasciatus
Black-Banded Leporinus Banded Leporinus Striped Leporinus

Leporinus octofasciatus
Eight-Banded Leporinus

Leporinus pellegrini
Belted Leporinus

Leptobarbus hoevenii
Red-Finned Cigar Shark River Barb Pink-Tailed Barb

Limnochromis auritus
Auritus

Liosomadoras oncinus
Cat, Jaguar Catfish

Lobochilotes labiatus
Zebra Cichlid

Luciosoma sentigerum
Long-Finned Apollo Shark

Macrognathus circumcinctus
Half-Banded Spiny Eel

Macrognathus saimensis
Spot-Finned Spiny Eel

Macropodus opercularis
Gourami, Paradise Fish

Malapterurus electricus
Electric Catfish

Mastacembelus armatus armatus
White Spotted Spiny Eel Spiny Eel Tire Track Eel

Mastacembelus erythrotaenia
Fire Eel

Megalamphodus megalopterus
Black Phantom Tetra

Melanochromis chipokae
Chipokae Mbuna

Melanochromis johannii
Johanni Mbuna

Melanochromis parallelus
Parallel-Striped Mbuna

Melanotaenia boesemani
Boeseman's Rainbowfish

Melanotaenia maylandi
Maryland's Rainbowfish

Melanotaenia splendida
Splendid Rainbowfish Cape York Rainbowfish Eastern Rainbowfish Pink-Tailed Australian Rainbow

Melanotaenia splendida inornaata
Checkered Rainbow Fish

Mesonauto festivus
Festive Cichlid Flag Cichlid

Metynnis hypsauchen hypsauchen
Metynnis, Plain Metynnis

Microgeophagus ramirezi
Ram Butterfly Dwarf Cichlid Ramirez' Dwarf Cichlid Ramirezi Butterfly Cichlid

Microphis brachyurus brachyurus
Red-Line Pipefish,

Moenkausia pittieri
Diamond Tetra Pitter's Tetra

Moenkhausia sanctaefilomenae
Yellow-Banded Moenkhausia Red-Eye Tetra Red-Eyed Tetra

Monocirrhus polyacanthus
South American Leaf Fish Barbeled Leaf Fish Leaffish

Monodactylus argenteus
Mono, Fingerfish Moon Fish Mono Malayan Angel Natal Moony Silver Batfish Singapore Angel

Mormyrops engystoma
Mormyrid, Torpedo Mormyrid

Mylossoma aureum
Golden Mylossoma Silver Dollar

Mylossoma duriventre
Silver Mylossoma Hard-Bellied Silver Dollar Hard-Bellied Characin

Mystus micracanthus
Two-Spot Catfish Bar-Tail Mystus Two-Spot Pink Bagrid

Nandopsis salvini
Cichlid, Salvin's Cichlid

Nannobrycon eques
Brown-tailed Pencilfish, Three-Striped Pencilfish Tube-Mouthed Pencilfish Hochey Stick Pencilfish Black-Tailed Pencil Fish Diptail Pencilfish Tube-Mouthed Pencilfish Pencilfish

Nannobrycon unifasciatus
One-Lined Pencilfish Red-Tailed Pencil Fish

Nannostomus trifasciatus duplicate?
Three-Lined Pencilfish Three-Banded Pencilfish

Nematobrycon palermi
Emperor Tetra Black Emperor Tetra

Nimbochromis livingstonii
Cichlid, Livinstoni

Nimbochromis polystigma
Polystigma

Nimbochromis venustus
Benustus Hap Benustus Hap Venustus

No specific species listed.
Metynnis, Red-eyed

Osteoglossum bicirrhosum
Arowana, Silver Arowana Aruana Arawana

Osteoglossum ferreirai
Black Arowana

Otocinclus affinis
Dwarf Otocinclus Golden Otocinclus Midget Sucker Catfish Sucking Catfish Golden Dwarf Sucker Catfish

Panaque nigrolineatus
Royal Panaque Pin-Striped Plec Panaque Gold Nugget Plec

Panaque suttoni
Blue-eyed panaque Blue-eyed Plecostomus

Pangasius sutchi
Siamese Shark Asian Shark Catfish Irridescent Shark Catfish

Pangasius sutchi
Siamese Shark Asian Shark Catfish Irridescent Shark Catfish

Pangio javanicus
Javanese Loach

Pangio kuhlii kuhlii
Kuhli Loach ****** Loach Leopard Eel Prickly Eye Striped Loach

Pangio kuhlii myersi
****** Loach Slimy Myersi Kuhli Loach Myer's Loach Slimy Loach

Pantodon buchhoizi
Butterfly, African Butterfly Fish

Paracheirodon axelrodi
Cardinal Tetra

Paracheirodon innesi
Neon Tetra, Neontetra

Paraila occidentalis
Cat, West African Glass Catfish

Peckoltia pulcher
Brazil Butterfly Pretty Peckoltia Striped Plec

Peckoltia vittata
Banded Peckoltia Clown Pleco Striped Sucker

Pelvicachromis pulcher
Kribensis Purple Cichlid Dwarf Rainbow Cichlid Common Krib

Phenacogrammus interruptus
Congo Tetra Feathertail Tetra Spike Tail Tetra

Phractocephalus hemioliopterus
Redtail Catfish

Phractura ansorgi
Cat, African Whiptailed Catfish

Pimelodella gracilis
Slender Pimelodella

Pimelodus albofaciatus
White-Striped Pimelodus Banded Pimelodus

Pimelodus blochii
Cat, Dusky Dusky Pimelodus

Pimelodus pictus
Polka-Dot Catfish Angelicus Pimelodus Spotted Pimelodella

Pimelodus pictus
Polka-Dot Catfish Angelicus Pimelodus Spotted Pimelodella

Placidochromis electra
Deep-Water Haplo

Platydoras armatus
Striped Raphael Catfish Humbug Catfish

Platydoras costatus
False Chocolate Doradid

Poecilia latipinna
Sailfin Molly Green Sailfin Molly

Poecilia reticulata
Guppy Millionsfish

Poecilia sphenops
Black Molly Pointed-Mouth Molly Short-Finned Molly Mexico Molly Shortfin Molly Yellow Sphenops Molly Molly Sphenops Molly Sphenops Mexican Molly

Poecilia velifera
Mexican Sailfin Molly Green-Sailfin Molly Yucatan Molly Sail-Fin Molly

Pollimyrus nigripinnis
Dusky Whale (fish)

Polypterus delhezi
Armored Bichir Banded Sailfin

Potamotrygon reticulatus
Reticulated Freshwater Stingray

Pristella maxillaris
X-ray Fish Pristella Water Goldfinch Albino Pristella

Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor multicolor
Dwarf Egyptian Mouth-Brooder Dwarf Mouthbrooder Egyptian Mouthbrooder Small Mouth-Brooder Dwarf Eqyptian Mouthbreeder

Pseudosphromenus day
Gourami, Day's Paradise fish

Pseudotropheus aurora
Aurora Cichlid Pseudotropheus Lucerna

Pseudotropheus elongatus
Slender Cichlid Elongated Nyasa Cichlid Slender Pseudotropheus

Pseudotropheus lombardoi
Kennyi Mbuna Pseudotropheus Kenyi Pseudotropheus Lilancinius

Pseudotropheus socolofi
Eduard's Mbuna Pseudotropheus Pindani

Pseudotropheus zebra
Zebra Cichlid Nyassa Blue Cichlid Red-Top Zebra Zebra Mazinzi Nyasa Blue Cichlid

Pterophyllum altum
Deep Angelfish Altum Angel Long-Finned Angelfish

Pterophyllum dumerili
Long-Nose Angelfish

Pterophyllum scalare
Angelfish Lesser Angelfish Scalare

Pterygoplichthys multriadiatus
Gold Pleco Many-Rayed Sailfin Sucker Catfish

Rasbora borapetensis
Redtailed Rasbora False Magnificent Rasbora Brilliant Rasbora

Rasbora einthovenii
Long-Band Rasbora Brilliant Rasbora Einthoven's Rosbora Blackstripe Rasbora

Rasbora elegans elegans
Two-Spot Rasbora Elgant Rasbora Yellow Rasbora

Rasbora heteromorpha
Harlequin Fish Harlequin Rasbora Red Rasbora Harlequin Rasbora

Rasbora kalochroma
Clown Rasbora Iridescent Rasbora Big-Spot Rasbora

Rasbora maculata
Spotted Rasbora Pigmy Rasbora Dwarf Rasbora

Rasbora pauciperforata
Red-Striped Rasbora Redline Rasbora Glowlight Rasbora

Rasbora trilineata
Three-line Rasbora Scissortailed Rasbora

Rhamphchromis macrophthalmus
Malawi Torpedo

Rhampichthys rostratus
Eel Knife Fish

Rineloricaria fallax
Cat, Regan's bishop there is no common name associated with this scientific name.

Satanoperca jurupari
Earth-Eater, Demon Fish

Scatophagus argus argus
Scat Argus Fish Spotted Scat Spotted Butterfish

Sciaenochromis ahli
Electric Blue Haplo Haplochromis Big Eye

Semaprochilodus taeniurus
Plain-Body Prochilodus Silver Prochilodus

Semaprochilodus theraponura
Flag-Tailed Prochilodus

Sorubim lima
Shovel-Nose Catfish

Sphaerichthys osphromenoides
Chocolate Gourami,

Steatocranus casuarius
African Blockhead Lionhead Cichlid Bumphead Cichlid Buffalohead Cichlid Flathead Cichlid

Stigmatogobius sadanundio
Knight Goby

Sturisoma panamense
Panama Sturisoma Royal Whiptail Royal Farowella

Symphysodon aequifasciatus aequifasciatus
Discus Discus Fish Green Discus Blue Discus

Symphysodon discus discus
Discus fish Discus Heckel Discus Red Discus Pompadour

Synbranchus marmoratus
American Marbled Eel

Synodontis alberti
Congo High-Fin Synodontis Albert's Catfish

Synodontis angelicus
Angel Catfish Polka-Dot Synodontis Polda-Dot African Catfish

Synodontis brichardi
Brichard's Synodontis

Synodontis eupterus
Feather-Fin Synodontis

Synodontis multipunctatus
Cuckoo Syndontis Multi-Spotted Synodontis

Synodontis nigriventris
Black Spotted Upside Down Catfish

Synodontis notatus
Spotted Synodontis One-Spot Catfish

Synodontis polli
Poll's Upside-Down Catfish Leopard Catfish

Synodontis schoutedeni
Vermiculated Synodontis

Tetragonopterus argenteus
Blue-line silver tetra; Big-Eyed Characin; Silver Tetra

Tetraodon palembangensis
Puffer Fish Figure-Eight Puffer Striped Puffer

Thayeria boehlkei
Penguin Fish Boehlke's Penguin Bohlke's Penguin

Thoracocharax stellatus
Silver Hatchetfish,

Thorichthys meeki
Firemouth Cichlid

Toxotes chatareus
Seven-Spot Archer Fish Common Archer Fish

Toxotes jaculatrix
Archer Fish

Trichogaster leeri
Gourami, Pearl Pearl Gourami Lace Gourami Leeri Mosaic Gourami

Trichogaster microlepis
Moonlight Gourami Moonbeam Gourami

Trichogaster pectoralis
Snake-Skinned Gourami

Trichogaster trichopterus trichopterus
Three-Spot Blue Gourami Blue Gourami Spotted Gourami

Trichopsis pumila
Dwarf Croaking Gourami Pygmy Gourami Sparking Gourami

Triportheus albus
Yellow-Finned Hatchetfish Yellowfin Giant Hatchet Pretty Chalcinus

Xenomystus nigri
African Knife fish

Xiphophorus helleri
Swordtail Green Swordtail Helleri

Xiphophorus maculatus
Platy Southern Platy Moon Platy

Xiphophorus variatus
Variegated Platy Variatus Platy Variable Platy Sunset Platy Platy Variatus

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:19 AM
MARYLAND:

From the Department of Natural Resouces website:

08. Department of Natural Resources

Subtitle 02. Fisheries Service

Chapter 19. Nuisance and Prohibited Species.

.01 Prohibitions
A. Except as authorized by Code of Federal Regulations, Title 50, Part 16, a person may not import, transport, or introduce into the State any live fish or viable eggs of snakehead fishes of the Family Channidae, including but not limited to:

1. Channa amphibeus - chel snakehead;
2. Channa argus - northern snakehead;
3. Channa asiatica - chinese snakehead;
4. Channa aurantimaculata - orangespotted snakehead;
5. Channa bankanensis - bangka snakehead;
6. Channa baramensis - baram snakehead;
7. Channa barca - barca snakehead;
8. Channa bleheri -rainbow snakehead;
9. Channa burmanica - burmese snakehead
10. Channa cyanospilos - bluespotted snakehead;
11. Channa gachua - dwarf snakehead;
12. Channa harcourtbutleri - inle snakehead;
13. Channa lucius - splendid snakehead;
14. Channa maculata - blotched snakehead;
15. Channa marulius - bullseye snakehead;
16. Channa maruloides - emperor snakehead;
17. Channa melanoptera - blackfinned snakehead;
18. Channa melasoma - black snakehead;
19. Channa micropeltes - giant snakehead;
20. Channa nox ? night snakehead;
21. Channa orientalis - ceylon snakehead;
22. Channa panaw ? panaw snakehead;
23. Channa pleurophthalmus - ocellated snakehead;
24. Channa punctata - spotted snakehead;
25. Channa stewartii - golden snakehead;
26. Channa striata - chevron snakehead;
27. Parachanna africana - niger snakehead;
28. Parachanna insignis - congo snakehead; and
29. Parachanna obscura - african snakehead.

B. A person may not sell or breed live snakehead fish of the Family Channidae in the State.

.02 Possession.

A. Except as provided in §B of this regulation a person may not possess the viable eggs or live snakehead fish of the species:

1. Channa argus (northern snakehead); and
2. Channa maculata (blotched snakehead).

B. The Department may issue a permit for the possession of a live snakehead fish for scientific purposes to a properly accredited person of known scientific attainment.

Source: Dept. of Natural Resources Regulations, Maryland Administrative Code Sec. 08.02.19

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:19 AM
MASSACHUSETTS:

KEEPING CAPTIVE / EXOTIC WILDLIFE

Introduction:

People who want to acquire various wildlife species frequently contact MassWildlife for information . Some people already have an animal and may be disappointed or frustrated to learn they cannot lawfully keep it in Massachusetts. To avoid such problems and concerns, the public is encouraged to learn the laws pertaining to the possession of wildlife in Massachusetts before they acquire an animal. A summary of these laws is below.

This is only a summary and people should refer to the appropriate Massachusetts General Laws (MGL) and the Code of Massachusetts Regulations (CMR) for details.

Background:

Massachusetts pet stores are inspected and regulated by the Department of Food and Agriculture but the stores must follow MassWildlife laws regarding the animals that they may sell. Purchasers can reasonably assume that an animal for sale in a Massachusetts pet store may be lawfully sold and possessed.

Do not assume that animals for sale in other states, including those states adjoining Massachusetts, are lawful in Massachusetts. Similarly, be wary of animals advertised for sale on the Internet or in newspapers. These animals may be lawful at the point of origin, but not in Massachusetts.

MassWildlife has statutory responsibility for all freshwater fish, reptiles and amphibians, birds, and mammals, regardless of whether they are native to Massachusetts or occur elsewhere in the world. In some instances, such as species on the federal endangered or threatened species list, migratory birds, or marine mammals, authority may be shared with the federal government or another Massachusetts agency.

Any animal listed in any category of the Red Books of the International Union for the Conservation of Nature, any category of federal endangered species law or listed on the Massachusetts list of endangered, threatened, and special concern species may not be possessed without a permit.


FISH:

All "aquarium trade" fish are exempt except for rare species. Aquarium trade fish (see 321 CMR 9.01 for definition) also include the Goldfish, Koi (Japanese Carp), and Guppies, but do not include Tilapia. The Fathead Minnow and the Bluntnose Minnow may be kept as a pet, but require a permit when sold as bait for fishing.

The following fish are expressly prohibited and may not be liberated in waters of Massachusetts:

Grass Carp (White Amur)
Piranhas and related species
Rudd
Walking Catfish and related species
Snakeheads are on the federal list of injurious wildlife and their importation and interstate transportation is now prohibited by federal law.

Link to MassWildlife Page

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:20 AM
MICHIGAN:

In 2005, Michigan established several invasive species laws, creating lists of restricted and prohibited species, rules of possession, penalties for intentional introduction and releases, and a permit program. The new laws also established an Invasive Species Advisory Council, including the directors of the Departments of Natural Resources, Environmental Quality and Agriculture. The Council is responsible for reviewing and updating these lists as well as several other duties. The lists and rules of possession are included at the end of this section and can also be found on the Internet at www.legislature.mi.gov/documents/2005-2006/publicact/pdf/2005-PA-0077.pdf. The DNR is responsible for enforcement for plants and animals. The Department of Agriculture is responsible for enforcement related to insects. Michigan?s rules of possession and penalties apply to those who intentionally or knowingly introduce a prohibited or restricted species. To view the description of penalties, visit www.legislature.mi.gov/documents/2005-2006/publicact/pdf/2005-PA-0076.pdf.
Michigan also has laws and rules pertaining to aquatic plant control. A permit from the Department of Environmental Quality is required for the application of chemicals to any plant that is growing in standing water at the time of the application. Manual removal of Eurasian water milfoil, curly leaf pondweed, purple loosestrife or other invasive aquatic plants does not require a permit. In addition, anyone cutting plants of any species must remove them. A permit is also not required for the use of biological control such as Eurasian water-milfoil weevils.

Michigan Aquatic Invasive Species Laws

Michigan Public Acts 70-74 of 2005 define the following as prohibited and restricted aquatic fish and plant species and describe the rules of possession:

Prohibited and Restricted Species

"Prohibited fish species" means any of the following or the eggs thereof:
Bighead carp (Hypophthalmichthys nobilis) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
Bitterling (Rhodeus sericeus) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
Black carp (Mylopharyngodon piceus) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
Grass carp (Ctenopharyngodon idellus) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
Ide (Leuciscus idus) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
Japanese weatherfish (Misgurnus anguillicaudatus) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
Rudd (Scardinius erythrophthalamus) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
Silver carp (Hypophthalmichthys molitrix) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
A fish of the snakehead family (family Channidae) or a genetically engineered variant thereof.
Tench (Tinca tinca) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.

"Prohibited aquatic plant species" means any of the following or fragments or seeds thereof:
African oxygen weed (Lagarosiphon major) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
Brazilian elodea (Egeria densa) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
European frogbit (Hydrocharis morsus-ranae) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
Giant hogweed (Heracleum mantegazzianum) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
Giant salvinia (Salvinia molesta, auriculata, biloba, or herzogii) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
Hydrilla (Hydrilla verticillata) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
Japanese knotweed (Fallopia japonica) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
Parrot's feather (Myriophyllum aquaticum) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
Water chestnut (Trapa natans) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
Yellow flag iris (Iris pseudacorus) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
Yellow floating heart (Nymphoides peltata) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.

"Restricted aquatic plant species" means any of the following or fragments or seeds thereof:
Curly leaf pondweed (Potamogeton crispus) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
Eurasian watermilfoil (Myriophyllum spicatum) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
Flowering rush (Butomus umbellatus) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
Phragmites or common reed (Phragmites australis) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof.
Purple loosestrife (Lythrum salicaria) or a hybrid or genetically engineered variant thereof, except for cultivars developed and recognized to be sterile and approved by the director of agriculture under section 16a of the insect pest and plant disease act, 1931 PA 189, MCL 286.216a.

Rules of Possession

(1) A person shall not knowingly possess a live organism if the organism is a prohibited species or restricted species, except under 1 or more of the following circumstances:
(a) The person intends to present a specimen of the prohibited species or restricted species, for identification or similar purposes, to a person who is a certified applicator or registered applicator under part 83, to a public or private institution of higher education, or to the department or any other state, local, or federal agency with responsibility for the environment or natural resources.
( B ) The person has been presented with a specimen of a prohibited species or restricted species for identification or similar purposes under subdivision (a).
© The person possesses the prohibited species or restricted species in conjunction with otherwise lawful activity to eradicate or control the prohibited species or restricted species.
(d) If the prohibited species or restricted species is not an insect species, the possession is pursuant to a permit issued for education or research purposes by the department under section 41306. If the prohibited species or restricted species is an insect species, the possession is pursuant to a permit issued for education or research purposes by the department of agriculture under section 41306 or by the United States department of agriculture.

(2) A person described in subsection (1)( B ) or © shall notify the department (of natural resources), the department of agriculture, or the department of environmental quality if the prohibited species or restricted species was found at a location where it was not previously known to be present.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:20 AM
MINNESOTA:

Prohibited Invasive Species in Minnesota:

Fish
bighead carp (Hypophthalmichthys nobilis)
black carp (Mylopharyngodon piceus)
grass carp (Ctenopharyngodon idella)
round goby (Neogobius melanostomus)
rudd (Scardinius erythrophthalmus)
ruffe (Gymnocephalus cernuus)
sea lamprey (Petromyzon marinus)
silver carp (Hypophthalmichthys molitrix)
white perch (Morone americana)
zander (Stizostedion lucioperca)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:21 AM
MISSISSIPPI:

The following prohibited species may be allowed under a Dept. of Agriculture and Commerce permit process where environmental impact has been assessed:

Fish Species
lampreys (Petromyzontidae)
piranha and pirambebas all species (Serrasalminiae)
banded tetra (Astyanax fasciatus)
Mexican tetra or silvery tetra (Astyanax mexicanus)
tiger characin or trahira (Hoplias malabaricus)
skinny tiger characin or biara (Raphidon vulpinus)
pencil or parasitic catfishes (Trichomycteridae)
airbreathing or walking catfishes (Clariidae)
bony-tongue (Osteoglossidae)
dorados (Salminus)
freshwater stingrays (Potamotrygonidae)
Nile perches (Lates and Luciolates)
African electric catfishes (Malapteruridae)
African tigerfishes (Alestidae/Hydrocyninae)
freshwater electric eels (Electrophoridae)
snakeheads (Channidae)
South American tigerfishes (Erythrinidae)
airsac catfishes (Heteropneustidae)
peacock bass or peacock ciclid (Cichla ocellaris)
South American pike characoids (Acestrorhynchus spp.and Ctenolucious spp.and Luciocharax (Boulengerella) spp.
African pike characoids (Hepsetus spp. and Ichthyboridae,
rhapiodontid characoids (Hydrolycus spp. and Raphiodon (Cynodon) spp.
banded knifefish (Gymnotus carapo)
mud carp, sandhkol carp (Cirrhinus spp. and Thynnichthys spp.)
rudd and roach (Scardinius spp. and Rutilus spp.)
old world breams (Abramis spp., Blicca spp., Megalobrama spp. and Parabramis spp.
old world chubs, ide and dace (Leuciscus spp.)
asps and yellowcheek (Aspius spp., Psedaspius spp., Aspiolucius spp. and Elopichthys spp.)
giant barbs and mahseers (Tor spp., Barbus tor and Barbus hexagonolepis
catla (Catla spp.)
whale catfishes (Cetopsidae)
pike killifish (Belonesox belizanus)
marine stonefishes (Synanceiidae)
ruffes and schraetzers (Gymnocephalus spp.)
zanders (Stizostedion lucioperca, S. volgense (volgensis) and S. marinum
cichlids (Crenicichla spp. and Batachops spp.)
Asian pikehead (Luciocephalus)
Plant Species
hydrilla (Florida elodea) (Hydrilla certicillata)
egeria (African elodea) (Egeria densa)
water hyacinth (Eichhornia crassipes)
rooted hyacinth (Eichhornia azurea)
Eurasian watermilfoil (Myriophyllum spicatum)
water lettuce (Pistia stratiotes)
paperbark (Melaleuca) (Melaleuca quinquenervia)
Invertebrate Species
yabbie lobster (Cherax destructor)
zebra mussel (Dreissena polymorpha)
Tasmanian giant crayfish (Astacopsis spp.)

Dept. of Wildlife, Fisheries and Parks list has not yet been developed, but walking catfish, piranha are prohibited under separate regulation.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:22 AM
MISSOURI:

Prohibited Species

Fish Species
shovelnose sturgeon (Scaphirhynchus platorhynchus)
paddlefish (Polyodon spathula)
spotted gar (Lepisosteus oculatus)
longnose gar (Lepisosteus osseus)
shortnose gar (Lepisosteus platostomus)
bowfin (Amia calva)
gizzard shad (Dorosoma cepedianum)
threadfin shad (Dorosoma petenense)
rainbow trout (Oncorhynchus mykiss)
golden trout (Oncorhynchus aquabonita)
cutthroat trout (Oncorhynchus clarkii)
brown trout (Salmo trutta)
brook trout (Salvelinus fontinalis)
coho salmon (Oncorhynchus kisutch)
northern pike (Esox lucius)
muskellunge (Esox masquinongy)
goldfish (Carassius auratus)
grass carp (Ctenopharyngodon idella)
common carp (Cyprinus carpio)
golden shiner (Notemigonus crysoleucas)
bluntnose minnow (Pimephales notatus)
fathead minnow (Pimephales promelas)
bigmouth buffalo (Ictiobus cyprinellus)
black bullhead (Ameirus melas)
yellow bullhead (Ameirus natalis)
brown bullhead (Ameirus nebulosus)
blue catfish (Italurus furcatus)
channel catfish (Ictalurus punctatus)
flathead catfish (Pylodictis olivaris)
mosquitofish (Gambusia affinis)
white bass (Morone chrysops)
striped bass (Morone saxatilis)
green sunfish (Lepomis cyanellus)
pumpkinseed (Lepomis gibbosus)
warmouth (Lepomis gulosus)
orangespotted sunfish (Lepomis humilis)
Bluegill (Lepomis macrochirus)
longear sunfish (Lepomis megalotis)
redear sunfish (Lepomis microlophus)
smallmouth bass (Micropterus dolomieu)
spotted bass (Micropterus punctulatus)
largemouth bass (Micropterus salmoides)
white crappie (Pomoxis annularis)
black crappie (Pomoxis nigromaculatus)
yellow perch (Perca flavescens)
walleye (Stizostedion vitreum)
bighead carp (hypophthalmichthys nobilis)

Crustaceans
northern crayfish (Orconectes virilis)
White River crayfish (Procambarus acutus)
red swamp crayfish (Procambarus clarkii)

Amphibians
tiger salamander (Ambystoma tigrinum)

A valid Missouri fishing permit to possess 100 non-game fish. You cannot collect or possess Missouri endangered and threatened species, and you can only take game species by hook and line, or as regulations permit.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:22 AM
MONTANA:

LIST OF CLASSIFIED EXOTIC SPECIES
The Montana Fish, Wildlife and Parks Commission tentatively adopted the following classification of exotic species as uncontrolled or prohibited. A list of controlled species is yet to be developed.

Prohibited: The importation, transportation or possession of the following species of live wildlife or hybrids thereof, including viable embryos or gametes, is prohibited:
Snakehead fish (Genus Channa and Parachanna, 29 species)
Bighead carp (Hypophthalmichthys nobilis)
Black carp (Mylopharyngodon piceus)
Grass carp (Ctenopharyngodon idella)
Silver carp (Hypophthalmichthys molitrix)
African clawed frog (Xenopus laevis)
North American bullfrog (Rana catesbeiana)
Rusty crayfish (Orconectes rusticus)
New Zealand mudsnail (Potamopyrgus antipodarum)
Zebra mussel (Dreissena polymorpha)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:23 AM
NEBRASKA:

Nebraska Game & Parks Commission

All species of snakeheads are illegal to possess in Nebraska. Currently that is the only species that is prohibited for aquariums in Nebraska. Nebraska does have laws pertaining to removing fish from the wild for use in aquariums, primarily in relation to permiting and size restriction. Also in regard to any species of concern.

The primary concern for us is the release of any fish from aquariums into the waters of the state. This practice is illegal in Nebraska. Written authorization is required for any release of fish into the water of the state.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oddball08-19-2006, 1:23 AM


----------



## susankat

Here's the response I referred to:
(from Michael at Aquarium Breeder.com)
The United States Department of Agriculture, Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service (USDA-APHIS) implemented regulations in 2006 to prohibit the import or interstate movement of all members of the Family Ampullariidae, such as the zebra apple snail (Asolene spixi).


----------

